# Would you like to see "Auto Tune" added to the HR20?



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Would you like to see "Auto Tune" added to the HR20?

There is a thread that starts up about this every month or so and a lot of people like myself would love to see "Auto Tune" added just like it is on the H20/1 and SD receiver's. Some people don't care and some think it is a stupid idea.

But this is what I am thinking. When in the guide and you press select on a show you have a few options that pop up. One of them being record. On the H20/1 and SD receiver's it says auto tune instead of record. So I would like to see the HR20 and R15 for that matter have both options "Record" and "Auto Tune".

I have asked Steve to add this to the wishlist V.3 to see how many people would actually like to see this added and he asked me to do a poll first to see how many people actually want it.

So please vote Yes or No.

Thanks

*Some of the positive reason to add "Auto Tune".*

1) It would allow you to set a program (News, ESPN Sports Center, or whatever) to "Auto Tune" to that channel on the live tuner every morning so when you wake up you are already on the right channel plus that channel is buffering so you can rewind back some to take a quick look at the weather, traffic, or catch a final score and highlights of a game real quick.

2a) If you are watching TV and flipping through the guide and see something coming on in a little while that you want to watch but not record since you will be watching it live. You would be able to set an "Auto Tune" to remind you and it will pop up on the live tuner when the show is about to start.

Benefits to this. First you will not have to delete the program (yes I know it sounds lazy and probably is but why the extra steps if you are watching it live). Second if you don't see the record light come on because the receiver is in another room or inside of a side or you just don't see it you may forget the show has started and all it is doing is recording on the other tuner. Yes you can go to it and watch it later when you remember it recorded but you wanted to watch it earlier when it came on.

2b) This is a big one for me. College football. It is very nice for this because a lot of the games start times are all over the place. So I decide to watch game A until game B starts because that is the game I really want to watch. Right now I have two options with my DVR. Set it to record which I don't want to because I will have to delete it (plus part two of 2a) or have to remember and take the chance of missing the beginning of the game. That is very easy to do when you get into the other game.

3) If there is something you know you want to save to DVD that is coming on and you are not going to be home when the show starts you can set an "Auto Tune" and set your DVD recorder to record it. If not the only other way of doing it is to record it and then when you are home you will have to play the recording and burn it to disk then when it could have already be done for you.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to see this, but after DLBs and MRV. 

Thankfully teams can work in parallel.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Voted yes but it is not a top priority.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Few other thing to consider, when thinking this is just a "recording" without the record...



How would you set the AutoTunes? 
As to avoid any possible type of confusion with setting a recording?

What type of symbol should be used to identify something that is setup to record? vs AutoTune? Not just in the guide, but also todo list.

Should AutoTunes be individual? Or allow a "Series Link" type of AutoTune

Should the AutoTunes also take up slots in the prioritizer?
Should they be allowed to cause conflicts to recordings?
Should there be an easy way to convert an AutoTune to a Recording?
Should AutoTune wake up the box out of Standby (like it does on the non-dvr products)
Should AutoTune then shut the box back into Standby (if it woke it up), when the recording is over...

ect....


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me but if other want it then by all means...yes (as long as it doesn't effect anything else).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think all that could be resolved. I would use the existing SL logic, and it would follow all the same rules as SLs. Basically think of a check box or something that would be at the bottom of the SL setup screen that said "Auto-Tune only, do not record".

To answer Earl's questions with my opinions:

Should AutoTunes be individual? Or allow a "Series Link" type of AutoTune

Should the AutoTunes also take up slots in the prioritizer? *YES*
Should they be allowed to cause conflicts to recordings? *YES but the recording wins*
Should there be an easy way to convert an AutoTune to a Recording? *YES but you have to be watching it at the time, just press R*
Should AutoTune wake up the box out of Standby (like it does on the non-dvr products) *YES*
Should AutoTune then shut the box back into Standby (if it woke it up), when the recording is over...* YES*

As I've said, I wouldn't use this feature but I know someone who would love it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I added a third option... No Preference..

As out of Yes/No; I would have to vote No simply because I don't want to see if conflict with Recordings, or introduce the complexity level.

But if done correctly, that shouldn't be an issue...
Thus, I really don't care if it is there or not.

I've used it maybe 3 times in my nearly 10 years with DirecTV...
Can't see that I would change to using it now, simply because of how we use the DVRs.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

My first DTV receiver had this feature (it was an RCA branded receiver) and I just loved it. I would set up my viewing for the night and just let the receiver do the rest. Of course at that time DVR's were just a dream. If DTV could make it work it would be a plus.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Should the AutoTunes also take up slots in the prioritizer? *YES*
> Should they be allowed to cause conflicts to recordings? *YES but the recording wins*


But if it is in the prioritizer, the prioritizer logic should the "priority" of the auto-tune be ignored, when there is a lower priority recording conflict?


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

gbubar said:


> My first DTV receiver had this feature (it was an RCA branded receiver) and I just loved it. I would set up my viewing for the night and just let the receiver do the rest. Of course at that time DVR's were just a dream. If DTV could make it work it would be a plus.


+1


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To answer Earl's questions with my opinions:
> 
> Should AutoTunes be individual? Or allow a "Series Link" type of AutoTune
> 
> ...


My answers are above in the reply.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike, you make a lot of sense. I guess there are different ways of looking at it. I think that it would be simpler for people to think of an AutoTune as just a recording without a recording, if you get my drift, so that's why I think it should be in the Prioritizer. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

It would be a cool feature. I used it a lot on my Sony SAT-HD300


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally, I think this would be a very easy thing to implement. Autotune should work EXACTLY like it's a recording except that the record part never starts. This way the scheduling logic doesn't need to be modified. What does need to be modified is the data structure that holds the recording info. A flag would need to be added to record/don't record (i.e. autotune) and the internal logic would need to simply look at that flag after the channel has been changed.

That being said, there would need to be another option line in the "record series" or "record once" screen that basically says "record/autotune (don't record)".

What does this cause? This causes confusion amongst folks that simply want their DVR to record. You could avoid this confusion by having a duplicate set of screens for "autotune series" and "autotune once" that are exacly the same as the "record" versions but set the internal flag appropriately.

I think that this whole thing is doable, but DIRECTV needs to take extra care to make sure the average consumer is not confused by this option - in other words it needs to be crystal clear. You don't want thousands of irate customers calling and asking why their beloved program did not record when they auto-tuned it.

As for one-button press? You could use a blue *(A)* icon instead of the Red *(R)* icon. Right now second press of the *(R)* button gives you record series, you could have two more steps in the cycle after that "autotune once" and "autotune series".

Anyway .. there's some thoughts


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think all that could be resolved. I would use the existing SL logic, and it would follow all the same rules as SLs. Basically think of a check box or something that would be at the bottom of the SL setup screen that said "Auto-Tune only, do not record".
> 
> To answer Earl's questions with my opinions:
> 
> ...


I agree with these, except the conflicts. Conflicts should be handled same as recordings. By the prioritizer, or with a pop up screen when the recording is set up.

I would hope that this would make it easier to code as well. The only differences would be whether to actually write out the recording file and to bring the unit back and forth from standby (if needed).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I see little to no value to autotune. If it were to cause any issues, then no. Otherwise, I really don't care.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I see little to no value to autotune. If it were to cause any issues, then no. Otherwise, I really don't care.


Yeah, Tony, the bottom line is that if you really want to autotune then you just press the record button. Probably OK for most people most of the time and doesn't require any additional work on the HR20. There will be times when this would be problematic, but why spend the effort ..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The number one thing that I want it for and I use it for on my H20's and H21 is when I am flipping through the guide and see something starting in like 20 minutes or so I would set a auto tune so I don't forget about it. It is just nice to change the channel for you and remind you. Then you don't have to delete it later. I know it sounds lazy and it probably is but I do use my H20's or now my H21 a lot because of this. I would say I use auto tune for this 1 to 3 times a day just about every day of the week.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I would love to see this feature. We like to have the local morning news on each morning when we get up. I currently set this to record, but don't really need it to record and as the DVR it's on is full, I'd just as soon not have the hour block "permanently" taking up space on the hard drive. Yes, I know I can simply change the channel when I turn on the TV, but why, when there is a computer serving as my personal TV butler that can do this for me? 

So, yes, I'd like to see it. It should be pretty easy to implement as all the capabilities to do this already exist. But of course it's further down on the priority list than MRV, VOD, etc...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> I would love to see this feature. We like to have the local morning news on each morning when we get up. I currently set this to record, but don't really need it to record and as the DVR it's on is full, I'd just as soon not have the hour block "permanently" taking up space on the hard drive. Yes, I know I can simply change the channel when I turn on the TV, but why, when there is a computer serving as my personal TV butler that can do this for me?
> 
> So, yes, I'd like to see it. It should be pretty easy to implement as all the capabilities to do this already exist. But of course it's further down on the priority list than MRV, VOD, etc...


That would be nice for that. I was not even thinking about that. I turn on ESPNEWS every morning and just flip to the channel because I do not want to record it. It would be nice to wake up and it already be on that channel for me.

As far as adding it I don't know the first thing about writing software so I don't know how hard it would be. But since the HD receiver's and SD receiver's already have it I could not imagine it being very hard since DIRECTV already has the code for it.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, Tony, the bottom line is that if you really want to autotune then you just press the record button. Probably OK for most people most of the time and doesn't require any additional work on the HR20. There will be times when this would be problematic, but why spend the effort ..


The difference is the diskspace used. I press (R) on a 6 hour HD program, (from what I understand) the diskspace 'to be used' by the program 'to be recorded' is freed immediately, and thus if you're close to full, you just requested the system to clear enough diskspace to hold 6 hours of HD. That means that recordings that are eligible for deletion should they need to be deleted will be deleted just by the mere fact of me pressing (R) on a program that I'm not actually going to want to record.

If I don't care to go any further back than 90 minutes, why should I spend the diskspace recording it... if the buffers are enough for my needs, but I want to make sure I don't miss a second, then Autotune gets it done.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Meklos said:


> The difference is the diskspace used.


All I said was that for most people, most of the time, simply using record will take care of this. There are, of course, situations and conditions to which this particular feature would be very important. Personally, I've found that a second HR20 solves most of the space issues.

BTW, I voted 'No Preference' as I really don't care if it's in there or not.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Auotune would be nice. The way to make it work would be pick the channel you like from the grid hit the record button, which will give you a choice of recording or auto tune. If you chose auto tune a circled A will pop on....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just use select to autotune.. If it is a currently playing show it will tune to it, if not it will autotune.. press record if you want to record it.. I can't remember what symbols the SIS-TS360 had but it did have both icons, and was easy to use (record was to VCR, could be setup to turn on VCR to record)


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I would never use it, but I guess I wouldn't care if it was there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think AUTOTUNE should work just like current recording, but the recording SHOULD start!  This way if you're not in front of the TV when it starts, you at least have a chance to watch the show later.

To me, current HR20 recording tools with "KEEP AT MOST" set to "1" would work just as well as AUTOTUNE does on the other boxes, and only cost you a bit of disk space.

Just my .02. /s


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Yes +1


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I only used it once in a blue moon back in the old pre HR20 days, but it would be nice to have it again. Not a big priority, mind you, but a nice extra feature.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

I Loved this feature on my non-DVR Zenith receiver and I miss it now that I'm using the HR20 as my primary viewing receiver. Its great to set up the next program and just have it change, especially when I'm working in the kitchen watching that set via my X10 wireless sender. Having it start recording doesn't do me any good if it doesn't also change whats live on the TV.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

There are some things that the HR20 is capable of that I never use but I am not advocating that they should no be available to anyone that wished to use it. Saying No in the poll seems unfair to those that would like the feature. Yes or I don't care would be more appropriate. I do not see, however, that this feature as a high priority, but I would use it. I used it often with my H20.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I would like to see auto-tune it is a great feature. I use it all the time on my D10 -300 boxes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, Tony, the bottom line is that if you really want to autotune then you just press the record button. Probably OK for most people most of the time and doesn't require any additional work on the HR20. There will be times when this would be problematic, but why spend the effort ..


I don't think that is the same.

Record will record in background on the second tuner. Autotune is putting your active tuner on that station so you see it.

Changing the other tuner means nothing since there is no second buffer.

The autotune fans want to have the show pop up live, otherwise, you record it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I don't think that is the same.
> 
> Record will record in background on the second tuner. Autotune is putting your active tuner on that station so you see it.


OK, put that way it probably does make more sense to have it as an option. As I said, I personally don't have a preference and voted as such.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I don't think that is the same.
> 
> Record will record in background on the second tuner. Autotune is putting your active tuner on that station so you see it.
> 
> ...


This was going to be my comment also, but you are correct. It could start recording in the background instead of switching your active tuner.

One last comment on that, without DLB, if after you have made this choice and the active tuner changes per your request. If you have become deeply interested in your current viewing, their will be a frustration factor. Unless there is a pop-up warning as we have now about the channel is about to change.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for the people that have not seen this poll yet.


----------



## dcmead (Jun 26, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think all that could be resolved. I would use the existing SL logic, and it would follow all the same rules as SLs. Basically think of a check box or something that would be at the bottom of the SL setup screen that said "Auto-Tune only, do not record".
> 
> I thinkt he Auto Tune would be a nice optional feature but would limit the record feature to a Series Link only. I had this on my RCA SD receivers and it was a great way for lazy people to tune to any channel they wanted without moving a finger.
> 
> ...


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes. I find myself wanting to use an auto-tune feature here and there. Sure, I can just set the program to record, but I don't want to HAVE to record it. The auto-tune option would be welcome.

I'd definitely give it a low priority though.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> I would love to see this feature. We like to have the local morning news on each morning when we get up. I currently set this to record, but don't really need it to record and as the DVR it's on is full, I'd just as soon not have the hour block "permanently" taking up space on the hard drive. Yes, I know I can simply change the channel when I turn on the TV, but why, when there is a computer serving as my personal TV butler that can do this for me?
> 
> So, yes, I'd like to see it. It should be pretty easy to implement as all the capabilities to do this already exist. But of course it's further down on the priority list than MRV, VOD, etc...


I like to use the DVR in my bedroom as an alternative to an alarm clock:

Better audio.​No snooze button (this is very important when I really need to get up)​
I like to wake up to the XM 60's channel. Unfortunately, you cannot record on the XM channels, so the "use record instead of autotune" approach will not work for me. I either have to remember to set the DVR to channel 803 before I go to sleep, or I wake up to whatever happens to be on the channel I was last watching. Without going into detail, this has led to some "interesting" situations.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, things sure do get complicated don't they?

My vision of Autotune is a simple channel change request. All conflicts, etc could be handled by current routines. If there is a tuner available, it changes channels, if there are two things recording already, it asks you if you really want to change channels. 

Of course I am going to use it only for live tv watching. Those who wish to record things externally may need some additional functions.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Say you could Autotune a movie or a game. At the end, you want to keep it. Sorry. Autotune is all about not being able to save a program.

Autotune is from the pre-DVR days.

The HR20 already has a better Autotune than Autotune.

From the Tips & Tricks:

_*Automatic Tuning* - Have a program coming up? You can automatically change programs!
In the Guide, highlighted an upcoming program you don't want to miss then press ® RECORD. 
►If both tuners are busy, the HR20 asks if you want to change channels 2 minutes before recording a different channel! When the program is over, you will be asked if you want to keep a recording! _

How about this, make Autotune be a secret Record function. So you let users "Record" or "Autotune" but they are secretly exactly the same. At the end ask the user if they want to save it. They would never know the difference.

You have added Autotune without doing a thing except label Record with a second name.

- Craig


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

GordonT said:


> I like to wake up to the XM 60's channel. Unfortunately, you cannot record on the XM channels, so the "use record instead of autotune" approach will not work for me. I either have to remember to set the DVR to channel 803 before I go to sleep, or I wake up to whatever happens to be on the channel I was last watching. Without going into detail, this has led to some "interesting" situations.


Channel 592?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Say you could Autotune a movie or a game. At the end, you want to keep it. Sorry. Autotune is all about not being able to save a program.
> 
> Autotune is from the pre-DVR days.
> 
> ...


The only problem with this scenario is that unless there are 2 things being recorded, your show will record on the background tuner. It may be "better" than autotune in many respects. However, it doesn't replace it in all situations.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

DogLover said:


> The only problem with this scenario is that unless there are 2 things being recorded, your show will record on the background tuner. It may be "better" than autotune in many respects. However, it doesn't replace it in all situations.


So would Record with a Reminder option work for you?

"Always Remind" Yes/No

Is that the only thing that the currect Record needs?

- Craig


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I must say that I don't really understand the whole point. IMHO - just record it. That being said if it doesn't affect the way I use the machine what should I care.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I must say that I don't really understand the whole point. IMHO - just record it. That being said if it doesn't affect the way I use the machine what should I care.


Why waste the diskspace? If you're already full, it'll delete something (that you might still want to watch) for something that you don't actually want to record.

Just like tuning to a channel manually doesn't delete anything, neither should an autotune. Pressing (R) forces the unit to clear space for the program to be recorded. On something like the Olympics in HD, or a World Cup... that might add up to a lot of programs inadvertently deleted just to be able to make sure you don't miss the first few minutes of a program.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Meklos said:


> Why waste the diskspace? If you're already full, it'll delete something (that you might still want to watch) for something that you don't actually want to record.
> 
> Just like tuning to a channel manually doesn't delete anything, neither should an autotune. Pressing (R) forces the unit to clear space for the program to be recorded. On something like the Olympics in HD, or a World Cup... that might add up to a lot of programs inadvertently deleted just to be able to make sure you don't miss the first few minutes of a program.


About the only time I watch live TV is when I have nothing recorded and I certainly wouldn't watch something live if I had a hard drive full of stuff to watch instead. But that's just my $.02


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

No. The things that are important to me are the shows I record, which is the whole point of having a DVR.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

YES!!! I first asked for this 11 months ago!!!

Please make it happen, D*!!!


----------



## Philby (Jul 25, 2007)

I used it somewhat often on my cable STB and was actually surprised when the HR20 didn't have it (especially since my non-DVR directv receiver has it).

I used it for things that I was going to watch live and didn't need to record them because I was going to be watching them while they happened...or if I was out of recordings and just surfing the guide - saw something that was starting soon, but didn't want to change to that channel yet.

I don't think there should be tasks set up in the TO DO list, and i never used it to autotune to series, but some may.

lower priority than DLB.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Philby said:


> I used it somewhat often on my cable STB and was actually surprised when the HR20 didn't have it (especially since my non-DVR directv receiver has it).


A Non-DVR *can't* record so it on this type of machine it would make sense.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Some of us DO still watch live TV even though we have a DVR. My wife likes to watch those reality elimination shows and call her friends during the commercials to discuss what just happened. Recording it and watching later just isn't what she wants to do. What she does want is for me to make sure that the TV gets tuned to that channel at 9pm no matter what, even if I'm not in the room. Autotune did that for me.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Tony Chick said:


> Some of us DO still watch live TV even though we have a DVR. My wife likes to watch those reality elimination shows and call her friends during the commercials to discuss what just happened. Recording it and watching later just isn't what she wants to do. What she does want is for me to make sure that the TV gets tuned to that channel at 9pm no matter what, even if I'm not in the room. Autotune did that for me.


I realize that you may not want to use it but *record *will do that too.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I like the fact that you can set a program to record with your default options without any other option/confirmation dialogs popping up, so I would want to be able to disable it if it added a popup that always had to be responded to when setting a program to record, since have no use for automatically switching channels for watching a show live.... who (among us TiVo/DVR owners) ever watches a show live any more anyway? If I ever do, I'm also recording it even if it will be deleted immediately after watching it to avoid losing the contents of the live buffer from an inadvertent channel change.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I realize that you may not want to use it but *record *will do that too.


No it doesn't. If there is nothing recording at all, it starts recording on the other tuner and leaves the current tuner. If I could force it to record on the current tuner that would be fine.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> who (among us TiVo/DVR owners) ever watches a show live any more anyway?


As I pointed out above, I do and so do a lot of sports fans otherwise there wouldn't be such a fuss about DLBs.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Tony Chick said:


> As I pointed out above, I do [watch live TV] and so do a lot of sports fans otherwise there wouldn't be such a fuss about DLBs.


Point taken, but do we really want to waste the limited software development resources just to add the capability to make your DVR change the channel for you while you are sitting there in your chair watching your TV? While it may be a nice little bell and whistle for a few people, I don't see a high benefit to cost ratio compared to a long list of other features and fixes on people's wish lists.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Point taken, but do we really want to waste the limited software development resources just to add the capability to make your DVR change the channel for you while you are sitting there in your chair watching your TV? While it may be a nice little bell and whistle for a few people, I don't see a high benefit to cost ratio compared to a long list of other features and fixes on people's wish lists.


The point of course is that I'm _not_ sitting there in my chair, I'm listening from the other room or my wife is watching and yelling at me to change the channel since she can't figure out the remote.

If it was a major feature I'd agree, but its actually just triggering existing functions without triggering others. As a software designer myself, I just suspect its not a big thing.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve has added "Auto Tune" to the wish list. So please vote there and if you have not voted here yet please vote here too.

Wish list: http://www.sizethis.com/forums/

Thanks


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mike, you make a lot of sense. I guess there are different ways of looking at it. I think that it would be simpler for people to think of an AutoTune as just a recording without a recording, if you get my drift, so that's why I think it should be in the Prioritizer. Just my opinion.


Yes, I agree. UltimateTV thinks of it that way. They use a "clock" icon in the "to do list" for auto tunes. UTV has no prioritizer so if there was a conflict it would be noted as such in the to do list.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't have access to OTA, so I voted no, if only to nudge them into devoting more time to CIR, rather than items like this. Hockey season is coming, and I don't have my TiVo backup anymore, so I am not looking foward to missing games this year!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Since there is a lot of new members and they have probably not seen this yet I just wanted to bump it so they see it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

So far a lot of people would like to see this option added so please keep voting.

Yes..........................57.49% 
No...........................20.65% 
No Preference............21.86% 

Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tony Chick said:


> As I pointed out above, I do and so do a lot of sports fans otherwise there wouldn't be such a fuss about DLBs.


I have often wondered why anyone would watch live TV. Since the advent of affordable VCRs I have time shifted and virtually never watch live TV. I thought the Ultimate TV DVR was wonderful and the progression to TiVo and D*'s proprietary DVRs has also been perfectly in line with my viewing desires.

That said, I realize other people have different preferences. And your wife's reason to want to watch the reality shows live is understandable.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve just let me know that "Auto Tune" is at the bottom of the "wish list" and is about to be removed.

So for the people that would like to see it possibly added please keep voting here and vote in the "wish list" (link is below).

http://www.sizethis.com/forums/

More attention this gets increases the chance that it may happen.

Thanks


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted NO

I would have no use for Auto-Tune function. I'm sure I would never have a need to use it. Although, It would not bother me if it was added.

I'm not trying to "jack" your thread but,

I would rather see "instant padding" added. I have been padding plenty of shows and football games lately and it would be very practical and handy to be able to press a button and instantly add minutes to the stop time of the recorded program.

For instance: You are watching and recording a football game and you realize that it's going to go into OT. With the "IPB" Instant Padding Button, you could click it to add minutes to the recording stop time. The way it is currently set up, you have to go into the menu/list and choose the recorded program and reset the finish time from there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> I voted NO
> 
> I would have no use for Auto-Tune function. I'm sure I would never have a need to use it. Although, It would not bother me if it was added.
> 
> ...


FYI, if you're watching the game as it is recording and you have a universal remote, an "INFO, SELECT, SELECT" macro (or just those 3 keystrokes manually) will quickly get you to the screen that has the end of recording "padding" pull-down menu. /steve


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Auto Tune should never cause a conflict, otherwise you would set it as a recording, but a screen should pop-up to let you know that 2 shows that you want to record are already set. And in the guide, make it the letter "A" with a cicle around it, as opposed to the "R" for recordings.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Auto Tune should never cause a conflict, otherwise you would set it as a recording, but a screen should pop-up to let you know that 2 shows that you want to record are already set. And in the guide, make it the letter "A" with a cicle around it, as opposed to the "R" for recordings.


As a workaround for the time being, you could just schedule a SERIES LINK, KEEP AT MOST 1, and make it lowest priority.

Slightly less elegant than AUTOTUNE because you have to go to the PLAYLIST to bring that channel to the screen. While you are watching it, you can immediately hit STOP to delete the recording in progress, to save disk space but still keep it in the LIVE buffer.

And if you forget your show is on and you are not sitting in front of the TV at the correct time, the show you missed will be on the PLAYLIST waiting for you.

/steve


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

An 'Auto-Tune' feature would be welcomed, but I would much more prefer Dual Live Buffers. Heck, we already have Auto-Tune. Its called program the show to record, and when it tunes to it, simply stop the recording the watch the program.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

This is one of these cases where forums and Poll's are absolutely useless.

The people who need Autotune are for the most part not people who go on the Internet. 

People who really need Autotune are:

1) Elderly people, so their kids can pop by and setup all their favorite shows so the Parents/Grandparents don't have to fiddle into menus that they find intimidating.

2) Young Kids, so the parents can setup a daily lineup of shows from Sesame street to Blues Clues, so that they get to see all there favorites everyday.

3) The technically challenged who want somebody to just set the system up and schedule the shows that they want to see. 

Most of the people in these groups have never even seen a forum yet they make up a huge segment of the population. It will be a true shame if Directv ignores this group just because they don't have the ability to voice there opinion in an Internet Poll.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think asking for Auto-Tune would slow down the progress of other requested features. The basic functionality is already there! All they need to do is add it to the menu that comes up when you select a show, then flag it as an auto-tune instead of record. If it is to record, act as usual. If it is to auto-tune, simulate a channel change from the remote (i.e. change the channel on the active tuner). It really would not be hard to do with what they've already got. While I don't know how to write the code for an HR20 DVR, I have been programming long enough to know how easy that would be. 

Personally, my wife and I used that all the time on our old boxes. It's handy for when you find something to watch but until then there is nothing on so you kind of surf around. My wife also used the heck out of it for our child's televison programming, as mentioned in previous posts. And also as mentioned, it is a nice way to plan out your evening of televison without forgetting about a show at a certain time. If you know you will be watching TV on Friday at 8pm, but are afraid you will miss that special on <insert channel here>, set up an auto-tune and you will not miss it!

The fact is this would be easy to implement, should not be confusing to anyone (i.e. I wanted it to record but all it did was tune it), and would be a nice addition to an already nice line of DVRs.

My two cents and some pocket lint.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Heck, we already have Auto-Tune. Its called program the show to record, and when it tunes to it, simply stop the recording the watch the program.


Unfortunately, with dual tuners, if you are not already recording another show, it does NOT tune to it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> This is one of these cases where forums and Poll's are absolutely useless.
> 
> The people who need Autotune are for the most part not people who go on the Internet.
> 
> ...


I may have to respectfully disagree with you. 

You shouldn't have to poll the whole population to get an accurate estimate of needs. The 297 voters in this poll represent a large enough sample size to predict how 95% of almost an infinite population will vote, +/- 5.7%. (If there are any statisticians in the audience, please check my math and my premise, as I am NOT a trained statistician, just a decent Googler. )

Seems to me there should be enough people that visit this forum to provide representative feedback for their friends and family who may not be forum users. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with you Steve, except to say that it is possible that the DBSTalk population is not fully representative of the general population, it may be more homogenous in being more high-end oriented.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i voted no pref....but now that i think about it i don't think i would
like it....i don't remember ever using it on other receivers but maybe
i did..but the main reason is i could see me all primed for a football
game & my wife knows i am taking over the 62" for this & she goes
in while i am distracted & sets up a bunch of these auto tunes just to
gripe me...sad but true


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree with you Steve, except to say that it is possible that the DBSTalk population is not fully representative of the general population, it may be more homogenous in being more high-end oriented.


True, but just because we're more technical doesn't mean that we don't often bring our personal experience with older and younger friends and family to bear, especially with related issues, like CC's.  /steve


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> This is one of these cases where forums and Poll's are absolutely useless.
> 
> The people who need Autotune are for the most part not people who go on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Could you define elderly for me? My doctor can't seem to grasp the concept and perhaps you could help.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Personally, I think this would be a very easy thing to implement. Autotune should work EXACTLY like it's a recording except that the record part never starts. This way the scheduling logic doesn't need to be modified. What does need to be modified is the data structure that holds the recording info. A flag would need to be added to record/don't record (i.e. autotune) and the internal logic would need to simply look at that flag after the channel has been changed.
> 
> That being said, there would need to be another option line in the "record series" or "record once" screen that basically says "record/autotune (don't record)".
> 
> ...


Nicely put....seems would be simplest to implement....just copying record code...and also most intuitive to use since it maps to record use model. It's almost that you really only have two options to consider....basically the two ends of the extreme. One end is the above record use model duplicate without actual record as stated......the other end is just a simple autotune to single channel from guide. I think any of the in between tradeoffs would confuse the general user alot !!!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My parents started to have major problems with "The new technology" at about age 80.



rich584 said:


> Could you define elderly for me? My doctor can't seem to grasp the concept and perhaps you could help.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I would have to respectfully disagree with you also 
IMO this forum doesnt even come close to representing the general population. If your POSTING/POLLING on this forum you most likely fall into the catagory of a "Tech Head" or "Home Theater Fanatic". We are a small percentage of the general population and tend not too think like them. My wifes own idea's on what makes a good satellite receiver versus mine could be summed up by 3 words "Make it simpler". She hates all the menus, buttons and gadgets. In her own words, in regards to my home theater setup "I just want to watch TV not learn how to launch the space shuttle"



Steve said:


> I may have to respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> You shouldn't have to poll the whole population to get an accurate estimate of needs. The 297 voters in this poll represent a large enough sample size to predict how 95% of almost an infinite population will vote, +/- 5.7%. (If there are any statisticians in the audience, please check my math and my premise, as I am NOT a trained statistician, just a decent Googler. )
> 
> Seems to me there should be enough people that visit this forum to provide representative feedback for their friends and family who may not be forum users. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with you also
> IMO this forum doesnt even come close to representing the general population. If your POSTING/POLLING on this forum you most likely fall into the catagory of a "Tech Head" or "Home Theater Fanatic". We are a small percentage of the general population and tend not too think like them. My wifes own idea's on what makes a good satellite receiver versus mine could be summed up by 3 words "Make it simpler". She hates all the menus, buttons and gadgets. In her own words, in regards to my home theater setup "I just want to watch TV not learn how to launch the space shuttle"


Yes, we are a small percentage of the population, but don't many of us have non-technical wives, children, parents and grandparents we've observed trying to use this equipment???? 

Lots of people on this forum post based on observed family experience (such as your wife's), as well as personal experience. I know I do, and I'm certainly not unique based on 100s of posts I've read in these threads. /steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

This has been talked about in a few threads the last couple of days so I wanted to bump it for new members to see.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Personally, I think this would be a very easy thing to implement. Autotune should work EXACTLY like it's a recording except that the record part never starts. ...
> 
> That being said, there would need to be another option line in the "record series" or "record once" screen that basically says "...autotune (don't record)".


I like that idea a lot. However, I think scheduled AutoTunes don't need to actually appear in the Prioritizer. I think if you simply made them lower priority than all scheduled recordings, that would be adequate and simpler. I can't fathom a situation where I'd want an AutoTune to take priority over a recording, and I also can't fathom why I'd have multiple overlapping AutoTunes (that wouldn't make much sense).

Although... if it did come up, (an AutoTune conflicting with a recording, or another AutoTune,) it wouldn't hurt to have it pop up the normal conflict choice box right before it starts. I'd only care about AutoTune priority if I were right there watching it at the time, in which case the pop-up would suffice. AutoTunes would only need to show up in the Prioritizer if it mattered when you weren't watching, but that would be pretty pointless, wouldn't it? ;-)

I could see AutoTunes being awesome for something like a bar or restaurant that wants to set up what will play on their TVs for the night and let it run itself.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

_Should AutoTunes be individual? Or allow a "Series Link" type of AutoTune_
*Both*

_Should the AutoTunes also take up slots in the prioritizer?_
*No, they should always have lower priority. No need to set it.*

_Should they be allowed to cause conflicts to recordings?_
*Not by default, although the normal pop-up for conflicts should offer the option to cancel the recording in favor of the scheduled AutoTune (it wouldn't be the default, though.)*

_Should there be an easy way to convert an AutoTune to a Recording?

Should AutoTune wake up the box out of Standby (like it does on the non-dvr products)

Should AutoTune then shut the box back into Standby (if it woke it up), when the recording is over..._

*Those are all neat ideas. Sure, why not?*


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

defintiely, I loved this in my first RCA D* recevier. Pop up reminders of shows etc. Loved it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for new members.......


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Do the people voting yes - those who really WANT this feature - have their DVR's in a constantly full state? Are their hard drives so full that every time something records (to the list), something else gets deleted?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> Do the people voting yes - those who really WANT this feature - have their DVR's in a constantly full state? Are their hard drives so full that every time something records (to the list), something else gets deleted?


I don't think this is a problem for a lot of us, at least not for me. I just think it is a great feature for a lot of the reasons already posted in this thread.

Just a few:

1) The unit would tune to the news or whatever every morning at a certain time for you and you don't need to worry about deleting it every day.

2) Using it as a reminder. This is big for me. If I am watching TV and looking for some thing to watch I flip through the guide and if I see something coming on in a little while it is nice to be able to set a "Auto Tune" like I do on my other receivers none DVR's to remind me. If I don't set an "Auto Tune" I forget about the show all the time and remember after it has already started. If I set it to record than I have to delete something that I am watching live. I just figured since DirecTV already has the code for the other receivers it would not be that hard to add into the DVR's.

2a) College football. It is very nice for this because a lot of the games start times are all over the place. So I decide to watch game A until game B starts because that is the game I really want to watch. Right now I have two options with my DVR. Set it to record which I don't want to because I will have to delete it or have to remember and take the chance of missing the beginning of the game. That is very easy to do when you get into the other game.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Makes sense. I guess I was thinking that if you set up a 1-minute recording of a certain channel, that it would be tuned to that channel when you "turn on" the receiver. But I guess that's not always the case. And definitely wouldn't be the case if you were watching Live TV on a different channel.

I guess if there were DLB's it would take care of this problem... then you could set up a 1-minute recording (which you could set to KAM 1 and never have to delete it) and at least one of the buffers would be on the channel you want.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, I went back and added some of the positives of "Auto Tune" to post #1 to make it a little easier for people to look at and understand the benefits of having it.

Also if anyone would like me to add anything else to it please post here and let me know.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> Do the people voting yes - those who really WANT this feature - have their DVR's in a constantly full state? Are their hard drives so full that every time something records (to the list), something else gets deleted?


Its (autotune's) prijmary use for me is in archiving HR20 recordings to DVD. There are some shows that I need to get to portable media for my wife. Right now, the only way to do it is to either watch the program live and record it to DVD in parallel with the HR20, or play it back and record ....both are tedious at best, when a simple autotune makes the process fully "automatic"

Even presetting the channel on the HR20 is unreliable, as it will change channels if there are other recordings set, and of course, the HR20 has spontaneously reset channels a time or two. That method also depends on me remembering to leave the HR20 on the right channel before I go to bed.

So, the reason I want autotune is not that I'm stupid, or not because my HD is full, (thanks for the flattering assumptions), but because I need to get some shows off the HR20 and on to portable media for someone who is only in town on the weekends. I suppose she's stupid for not being here during the week, or not being smart enough to get a job with time off when her shows are on.

I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I still like the feature, though as far as the wishlist is concerned, auto-tune has met it's maker and is being pushed to the back burner per Steve's update this week.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

_Using it as a reminder. This is big for me._

This is big for me too.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> This doesn't mean it's off D*'s radar, however. It just means it's not a votable item anymore. They've already seen the request. /steve


Agreed, I was just pointing out the change to the people discussing here.

Auto-tune seems like a desireable feature (58% of respondents here), just not one that rises close enough to the top to stay on the wishlist.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> I still like the feature, though as far as the wishlist is concerned, auto-tune has met it's maker and is being pushed to the back burner per Steve's update this week.


This doesn't mean it's off D*'s radar, however. It just means it's not a votable item anymore. They've already seen the request. Since it's an item important to a minority of voters, moving it to "back burner" status may be a better place for it, rather than having it remain on the active list in last place, because the majority of voters are giving it "THUMBS DOWNS". /steve


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I voted no because I believe there is a simpler fix. What you are asking for could easily be accomplished by setting a series link with an "at most 1 episode" option. The only other item would be the ability to say that the DVR should select the tuner actively recording (if there is one) when the unit is turned on.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gregjones said:


> I voted no because I believe there is a simpler fix. What you are asking for could easily be accomplished by setting a series link with an "at most 1 episode" option. The only other item would be the ability to say that the DVR should select the tuner actively recording (if there is one) when the unit is turned on.


There is three problems with this.

1) It will be recording on the back ground tuner not the active tuner. So using it as a reminder will not work if you don't see the record light come on.

2) This will only work for a show that you want every day. But for sports games or movie/show that is about to come on you are not going to set a series link for them.

3) If you want to use a DVD recorder when you are not home your idea will not work because the recording will take place on the back ground tuner, not the active tuner.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> There is three problems with this.
> 
> 1) It will be recording on the back ground tuner not the active tuner. So using it as a reminder will not work if you don't see the record light come on.
> 
> ...


You missed my point. My point was to have a flag where you could set the recording tuner to be the active one. I would rather see this built as additional functionality based on existing code. In essence, a flag under DISPLAY that says "switch to recording tuner" which could be set to on and a new option under KEEP UNTIL that says SCHEDULE ONLY.

This would minimize changes.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump...........


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I actually like the idea of an alternative solution to OTA reception. I don't think the internal tuner of the HR20 is all that great. Maybe it need some tweaking but I don't think there's all that much they can do. I'd rather they offer support to a USB device or similar and allow us to chose which is better. I have one for my laptop which receives signal far better than the HR20-700 tuner does. Unfortunately it's not just a simple idea of turning this feature "ON". It requires a lot of additional software and settings to make something like that to happen so if it were to happen, it wouldn't be overnight.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Bump...........


you forgot "shamelss"


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Another thread was started last night about this so I wanted to bump it for anyone that has not seen it yet and voted.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I really hope they add this feature.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

My husband wanted to watch one program tonight and I wanted to watch another. So being the good wife that I am :lol: I let him watch the HD TV and I used our SD TV. And I saw my history of auto tune and I knew what I had been missing with the HR20--the auto tune  Sometimes I just wanted to not get busy watching one channel when a program I really wanted to see was going to be coming on another channel and it was nice to just set auto tune. I don't do much in the way of recording at all. Really the only reason I got the HR20 was because I read in here that the picture was better with the HR20. So now I miss auto tone


----------



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

This morning my 2 1/2 year old was watching a show at 6:25 as I was about to get in the shower, and knowing that he'd want to watch a different channel at 6:30 I used the autotune feature. No better use than that.

Another favorable use is when knapping on the couch and you want the shows to change without you having to do anything.

Great feature; needed on the HR20.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

CIR -- first
DLB -- second
everything else -- third


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep if you have young children it's a must have option. Young children cant find their favorite shows, so we need Autotune. Directv please help the parents.



cneo said:


> This morning my 2 1/2 year old was watching a show at 6:25 as I was about to get in the shower, and knowing that he'd want to watch a different channel at 6:30 I used the autotune feature. No better use than that.
> 
> Another favorable use is when knapping on the couch and you want the shows to change without you having to do anything.
> 
> Great feature; needed on the HR20.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Another thread was started about "Auto Tune" again today so I just want to bump this for new members.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Seems like it's definitely a wanted feature. Does anyone really think that they will really implement it? I love it on my SD receiver and know I would love it on my HR20.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

m4p said:


> Seems like it's definitely a wanted feature. Does anyone really think that they will really implement it? I love it on my SD receiver and know I would love it on my HR20.


DirecTV does read this forum and they have added some features that the members here at DBSTalk has asked for.

So hopefully everyone keeps voting to show DirecTV how much we would like to see this option added and hopefully it will happen.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

I hate to be a fanboy... but once again, the greatest DVR ever, the UltimateTV had this feature, and I used it a lot. Just last night, I was watching a recording just to kill time waiting for a show to come on. I wanted to watch the show live immediately, but I didnn't want to watch the show before it. With my UltimateTV, I would have watched a recording, had the receiver autotune when the show started, and when it was time, it was taken care of. I voted yes here, for sure.

Ricky


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members.........................


----------



## Posterchild (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to like the reminders in the old cablebox I had, and wish directv would have them. AutoTune would work too. I find myself staring at the guide, seeing stuff I want to watch, but not record. Then time goes by and i forget what I was doing/wanting to watch.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Exactly!!!
Without Autotune the little kids get stuck and have nothing to watch...
HR20 is not a children friendly receiver and that needs to be changed.



cneo said:


> This morning my 2 1/2 year old was watching a show at 6:25 as I was about to get in the shower, and knowing that he'd want to watch a different channel at 6:30 I used the autotune feature. No better use than that.
> 
> Another favorable use is when knapping on the couch and you want the shows to change without you having to do anything.
> 
> Great feature; needed on the HR20.


----------



## jim t (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought the HR2* already auto tuned to the programming you record, including manual set recordings.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess if you don't know about it you don't miss it. I have had three DirecTV receivers since 1994 and apparently none of them had this feature. I hadn't heard of it until I read this poll. It would be OK but I think there are a few other things that should be fixed first. Such as the ability to switch manually between tuners, and a slower slow motion.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> I would like to see this, but after DLBs and MRV.
> 
> Thankfully teams can work in parallel.
> 
> ...


I would second you on the DLB & MRV but autotune i don't know .:sure:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl do you know if DirecTV is even looking at "Auto Tune" as a possibility?


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Few other thing to consider, when thinking this is just a "recording" without the record...
> 
> How would you set the AutoTunes?
> As to avoid any possible type of confusion with setting a recording?
> ...


I think autotune should be a one-time thing.

I want to watch a show in 10 minutes. I want HR20 to tune to it so I don't have to bring my 50+ year old brain into gear to remember to tune to it. I don't necessarily want to record it.

The way it works now, DVR thinks anything other than current should be recorded. What if I don't have the disk space? and don't want anything deleted to make room for this show, that I want to watch in 10 minutes?

I don't think it needs to be anymore than that. Otherwise, I choose record and watch it from Playlist.

I vote yes, but just a simple autotune.

mike


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted no. Three reasons:

(1) It's a classic case of feature-creep-clutter, which tends to lead to a UI that nobody understands or can operate. 

(2) It's also an excuse for D* to expend limited resources that could be better employed addressing core problems.

(3) It will almost certainly usurp my far more important request to include a urinal, a fridge, and an automatic out-call service in the next generation of DVRs.


----------



## liberty (Dec 13, 2007)

We, and a friend who has a son that is a quadrapelgic just "upgraded" to Direct TV's HD/DVR. She had used the Auto Tune everyday, because she and her son would plan the channels he wanted to view, she would auto tune, and he was able to watch his favorite programs. She was extremely disappointed and surprised to find, that one of the most basic functions (auto tune) was missing. Going through and trying to record everything is just not user friendly, and he is unable to constantly use the remote to look at "list" or "to do" etc, and she now regrets this "upgrade". 

We don't like our up grade either. With Auto Tune we were able to set up the programming on Saturday morning for the kids. They aren't good with the remote, and Auto Tune made Saturday mornings from 7:00a.m to 10:30 go smoothly. They could watch their programs and never have to touch the remote.

Why can't Direct add "Auto Tune" on the left panel under Record, Showings, etc. It seems like everything we're trying to record now is over-lapping, and a PITA. We probably did watch more "live" TV, (as it turns out) and our old VCR was actually better. 

We also liked Auto Tune, because it served as somewhat of a "scheduler". If , say we saw something on the guide we might like to watch in a few days, we would set the Auto Tuner. In our household we could have forgotten all about it without Auto Tune. 

I know there are some of you that say "just record it". For our friend with a quadrapelgic son, and for us, NOT have the Auto Tuner is a downgrade not an up grade. I am sure there are other disabled people that use that feature, other than hotels and bars.

If Direct TV reps do read this forum, surely Auto Tune can be a feature added on to their HD/DVR, since their regular HD receiver has it.


----------



## liberty (Dec 13, 2007)

We, and a friend who has a son that is a quadrapelgic just "upgraded" to Direct TV's HD/DVR. She had used the Auto Tune everyday, because she and her son would plan the channels he wanted to view, she would auto tune, and he was able to watch his favorite programs. She was extremely disappointed and surprised to find, that one of the most basic functions (auto tune) was missing. Going through and trying to record everything is just not user friendly, and he is unable to constantly use the remote to look at "list" or "to do" etc, and she now regrets this "upgrade". 

We don't like our up grade either. With Auto Tune we were able to set up the programming on Saturday morning for the kids. They aren't good with the remote, and Auto Tune made Saturday mornings from 7:00a.m to 10:30 go smoothly. They could watch their programs and never have to touch the remote.

Why can't Direct add "Auto Tune" on the left panel under Record, Showings, etc. It seems like everything we're trying to record now is over-lapping, and a PITA. We probably did watch more "live" TV, (as it turns out) and our old VCR was actually better. 

We also liked Auto Tune, because it served as somewhat of a "scheduler". If , say we saw something on the guide we might like to watch in a few days, we would set the Auto Tuner. In our household we could have forgotten all about it without Auto Tune. 

I know there are some of you that say "just record it". For our friend with a quadrapelgic son, and for us, NOT have the Auto Tuner is a downgrade not an up grade. I am sure there are other disabled people that use that feature, other than hotels and bars.

If Direct TV reps do read this forum, surely Auto Tune can be a feature added on to their HD/DVR, since their regular HD receiver has it.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I hate to say this, but I think it's not very useful and might make the interface unnecessarily complicated.

On a box that's not a DVR, sure.

I can see it being useful in a commercial setup like a bar, where they want to set up what will show on the TVs throughout the evening. But that's a unique installation, so they should just get non-DVRs with AutoTune. ...or they could offer it only on commercial boxes like the HR21-Pro for such customers.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

liberty said:


> We also liked Auto Tune, because it served as somewhat of a "scheduler". If , say we saw something on the guide we might like to watch in a few days, we would set the Auto Tuner. In our household we could have forgotten all about it without Auto Tune.


Most of your other points might be valid, but this is one I simply do not understand whatsoever. This is the exact situation DVRs were made for. Why on earth would you not just record it and watch it when you want?! I feel like your family hasn't yet fully grasped how a DVR can FREE you from using TV Guide as your day planner.

Record everything you like. Watch TV only when it fits into YOUR schedule, and never watch anything but new episodes of your favorite shows. What could be better? I couldn't even tell you what nights my favorite shows air, and I've never been a happier consumer of television.


----------



## liberty (Dec 13, 2007)

It appears that the majority on this forum would love to see the Auto Tune feature added to the HD/DVR since it is on Direct's basic receiver and basic HD receiver. It appears from reading this thread, there are threads regarding "auto tune" started fairly frequently, and this thread is "brought back around for new members". It does seem to be (or has been) a frequently used funcion, whether it be for a family's children, the elderly, or as with my friend, the disabled.

I think the above members have stated very clearly, their reasons for wanting the auto tuner. Probably none of us have the same viewing or recording habits, and this seems to be covered very well in this thread. I honestly cannot see why, if Direct TV can provide this function on their basic and HD receivers, it cannot be on the HD/DVR as well. I also don't understand why anyone would have such strong objections to it, if Direct TV is able to add it. (another member posted that it could be added as an option under "record"). 

We really hope Direct TV can add it. I know that our friend's (quadrapelgic son) situation is not the only one. Why would Direct TV not make the remote/receiver a little easier for the elderly, disabled, and children if they can?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for keeping up the crusade BMore. I'd love to see this feature come to the HR2x series.


----------



## liberty (Dec 13, 2007)

We and our friends are still missing AUTO TUNE on HD/DVR!!!!!!!!!!!! (just in case someone from Direct TV is monitoring this forum).


----------



## fujirich (Oct 9, 2007)

I would love to have it, but if I had to prioritize - I'd take MRV first. If it were one or the other, MRV would definately win out on my wish list.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I must say that I am a little surprised by the turn out of this poll. 

I knew a lot of people would like/love (in my case) to have "Auto Tune" added. There has been a lot of threads started about it and a lot of discussion about it but I never thought that it would be as many people wanting it as there is.

So hopefully everyone keeps voting and DirecTV decides to add it to what I think is already the best DVR on the market.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have not read all the replies in this thread, so my comments are probably duplicates.

Autotune must obvioulsy change the active (being viewed) channel, not the background tuner.

Autotune should be the lowest priority, it only functions if both tuners are not recording. It should not use prioritizer or to-do list capacity. If one tuner is recording and it is the one you are watching, autotune would switch the "live" tuner to the other tuner leaving the one that is recording alone.

If there are any conflicts with recordings, autotune would be ignored.

In other words, it would be a much limited function compared to the non-DVR receivers. It's purpose would not be to support recording to an external device, but rather as only a convenience to the user to automatically change the live buffer channel at a preset time.

Autotune would take priority over any background functions, such as showcases.

That is how I would like to see it implemented, and what I meant when I voted yes.

Carl


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I watch almost nothing live (other than sports) so this feature is unimportant to me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

lflorack said:


> I watch almost nothing live (other than sports) so this feature is unimportant to me.


Auto Tune is great for sports at least for me. During college football season the start times of the games are all over the place. So If there is a game coming on later that I really want to watch but I am watching another game until that game comes on I set a Auto Tune on my non DVR units to remind me when it starts so I don't forget because when I start watching the other game and get into it I am not paying attention to the time.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Autotune should be the lowest priority, it only functions if both tuners are not recording. It should not use prioritizer or to-do list capacity. If one tuner is recording and it is the one you are watching, autotune would switch the "live" tuner to the other tuner leaving the one that is recording alone.
> 
> If there are any conflicts with recordings, autotune would be ignored.


Autotune should be prioritized and conflicts resolved, just like any other scheduling function (i.e., recording). If I want to autotune to the Rams-Giants game, I don't want it ignored so the machine can record another repeat of How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members...................


----------



## rsforkner (Dec 31, 2007)

AutoTune (without record) for sure...in addition to regular Record. My wife goes through the entire day's schedule setting up her favorite shows for the rest of the day. I tend to do the same, at times, especially shows that are not on every day. In addition I select shows I want to record for later viewing. We both used this same pattern before DVR.

Now I find 50%, or more, of my disk is full of shows I have no intention of ever watching again. The only way I have found to resolve this is to go into the "List", several times a day, and delete unwanted material to make room for those things I do want to record. Very annoying.

I am going to be gone for a couple of days. I'll bet that by the time I return the disk will be full and she will be getting all kinds of messages about "can't record" or "disk full". AutoTune would solve this. She will then be on the phone to me asking how to solve this.

I would say to keep the AutoTune simple, like it was before DVR days.

Just My Humble Opinion,

Bob

"The price of versatility is complexity!"


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members...................


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I thank you for continuing the crusade. I'd vote yes again if I was able.


----------



## liberty (Dec 13, 2007)

We're still missing Auto Tune! Thanks for keeping the petition going. Hopefully, DTV can add it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I want Auto Tune because sometimes I want to watch live, but not record. I hate this about Tivo when I used it all the time. I wanted to watch a program and auto change to the program, but not save it. Like if I didn't have enough space to save it. So there needs to be auto tune and record both.


----------



## tator (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm finally joining the ranks with my DVR being installed as I type this. In preparation for the HR20, I've been reading about all the features, and I'm bummed that AutoTune is not available. I've been using Sony's auto tune feature for years on my HD200. It's really handy when I'm scanning through the guide and I see a show that I want to watch but don't need to record. Once I select it, I can surf around or put on something else and not rely upon my watch or failing short term memory. Then about the 10 seconds before the show starts I get a popup box in the corner asking me if I want to cancel switching the channel. I have 10 seconds to 'press any key' to cancel the channel change. 

Sure I'll be recording those must see shows, but for that 6:30 showing of SeinFeld where George is "King of his castle" I'll now have to be more observant of the time and channel.

Time to make sure that this guy is not drilling holes all over the place.....


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

I am getting an HR21 (I assume) to replace an H20 in a couple of weeks. This is the first I have heard that there is no "Auto Tune". I vote for one because I know that my wife will be LIVID, since she uses it a lot. She often will program 3 hours of shows on auto tune and then never touch the remote all night. She will not be pleased. This is going to be a shame.

Woe is me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

4yanx said:


> I am getting an H21 (I assume) to replace an H20 in a couple of weeks. This is the first I have heard that there is no "Auto Tune". I vote for one because I know that my wife will be LIVID, since she uses it a lot. She often will program 3 hours of shows on auto tune and then never touch the remote all night. She will not be pleased. This is going to be a shame.
> 
> Woe is me.


The H20/H21 HD receivers do have "Auto Tune". The HR20/HR21 HD DVR and R15 SD DVR do not have it.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> The H20/H21 HD receivers do have "Auto Tune". The HR20/HR21 HD DVR and R15 SD DVR do not have it.


Ooops, meant to say (fixed it) that I am getting an HR21. Still woe. :lol:


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

Autotune was great. I had a legacy Sony and Directv SD receiver with it. With the mother in law here babysitting, I could program one nights programming of all the kids and MIL's programs. She would even know it was time for thekids to go to bed, when it would switch to HGTV! I do miss it.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

This may have been said but can you work around it by just selecting whatever show as "record" and then, after it switches, canel the recording when you get the chance?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

4yanx said:


> This may have been said but can you work around it by just selecting whatever show as "record" and then, after it switches, canel the recording when you get the chance?


The problem with that is when it goes to record the program it will happen on the back ground tuner. With "Auto Tune" it would change the active tuner.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> The problem with that is when it goes to record the program it will happen on the back ground tuner. With "Auto Tune" it would change the active tuner.


Holy crap (in my best Frank Barone voice). I am trying to proactively avoid undue domestic disharmony here. I need a solution to a problem which I did not know would exist until this morning! :lol: Any chance things will be worked out in the next two weeks?  (It is a rhetorical question for all the many literalists who seem to frequent here!)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

It blows my mind autotune isnt already included in the hr20 software. People dont want to record everything they watch, they just need a reminder sometimes a show they want to watch just started.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I had this feature on my Comcast dvr in a modified form. It was a reminder and asked if I wanted to change the channel, it wouldn't change the channel automatically. I used this feature all the time. Perhaps a reminder only and an auto tune could be added.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't object, but probably would not use this feature. I rarely watch anything live.


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

I do seem to recall an option for this on our old UltimateTV, and we really liked this feature. Haven't seen it lately, so we kinda forgot about it. I think it would be a good addition. I'd use it every day in the mornings to switch on the news.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

cover said:


> I wouldn't object, but probably would not use this feature. I rarely watch anything live.


Glad you don't object 

I would never use it on two of my DVRs. I would use it daily on the third.


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jan 29, 2008)

I voted after being directed here by another member. The auto tune was by far the most used feature of my old Hughes box, and now that I've just upgraded to the HR21, I miss it dearly.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well lets see Dish and time warner have it. Why not Direct? i used to use it all the time. but now that i have direct. i miss it much. sure makes life a little bit easier.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I voted yes because my husband would use this feature.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Honestly, I rarely watch live TV and only check the HR20 about once or twice a week to see what it recorded. 

I can see no practical use for “autotune”. As long as it records the programs I want I’m happy.


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like auto-tune added.  It's something I currently use on this junk E* for apartments DVR. I'm getting D* with HD-DVR next month when we move into a new house, so I'm starting to read up on all the D* stuff.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## ArkieLad (Mar 2, 2008)

As a new DirecTV member, this is one of the things I am missing. When I go to bed at night, I use to use my Dish Network DVR to autotune to programs that I liked to watch that would get me off to sleep. I had no interest in recording them and only used them to entertain me until I finally fell asleep. Also, when I awoke in the morning, my local news was already on the television and I could catch up with the days events before I ever have to fully wake up. 

To those who would never use AutoTune, congrats. But to those of us used to it, we miss it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ArkieLad said:


> To those who would never use AutoTune, congrats. But to those of us used to it, we miss it.


Yes, we do.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, we do.


I could not agree more...I would use it all the time.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

ArkieLad said:


> As a new DirecTV member, this is one of the things I am missing. When I go to bed at night, I use to use my Dish Network DVR to autotune to programs that I liked to watch that would get me off to sleep. I had no interest in recording them and only used them to entertain me until I finally fell asleep. Also, when I awoke in the morning, my local news was already on the television and I could catch up with the days events before I ever have to fully wake up.
> 
> To those who would never use AutoTune, congrats. But to those of us used to it, we miss it.


I Absolutely Could'nt agree with you more..


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, I would like to see auto-tune added.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I want to see it on the R15/16 aswell, maybe a record and watch option....


----------



## cmproh (Feb 15, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think all that could be resolved. I would use the existing SL logic, and it would follow all the same rules as SLs. Basically think of a check box or something that would be at the bottom of the SL setup screen that said "Auto-Tune only, do not record".
> 
> To answer Earl's questions with my opinions:
> 
> ...


 Yes this feature would be a very good option ( I miss it from my E* days )


----------



## OwnersEdge (Apr 13, 2002)

Lack of Autotune ["Remind," single or series] is a major weakness compared to the way I am used to using my UTV UltimateTV Sony SAT W60 DVR. Out of 200 channels there are many that I might like to peek at, many that I'll look at [often starting late and if it looks interesting I'll backspace the buffer, and maybe even punch the Record button if it is actually interesting, to show my spouse tomorrow -- get a picture here?] but no great loss if I don't get around to one of these "Reminders". In UTV the reminder is conditional: It flashes me a simple reminder ~40 seconds beforehand giving me the option to GO TO chan xxx or not, or else I set it to AUTOTUNE with a 40 second warning.

I also use AUTORECORD by title etc -- for example Formula One races, which begin at some unknown time around Feb or March, who knows when? Or a movie that I missed on AMC or else just heard about, and if it ever comes around again I want to record it. UTV searched out all the upcoming Robert Altman movies and interviews while he was alive. I couldn't keep scanning the EPG every week for them.

NO Picture-In-Picture, with Pauses ! What kind of weakling is this HR20? It doesn't _really _ have two tuners...does it? I don't record many movies, but my disk is always nearly full of series and Modern Marvels and Nova and Frontline and the _*Chicago*_ concert, a keeper. So I use PIP with Pause a lot, bouncing back and forth during the cable-news and the after-market-close hours. I wouldn't want to record and then watch all that overlapping hash.

This set of TV-oriented capabilities is far more important to me than downloading Itunes or putting up my digital camera pictures, or copying someone else's DVDs.

Then add in the absence of OTA for the four local PBS stations in my area and the other independents in HD and for the local news and local outdoor series... I think I'd better just keep watching my SD UTV and OTA HDs. The main reason I came here was one of my 4 tuners in my DVRs got fried at age 5, so I wondered what D* had to offer in HD. I still wonder. D* reps can't even tell me the difference between a HR20-100 and a HR21-700.

Yeah, D* should go round up those Microsoft programmers, and put this show on the road.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

Voted 'yes', but only after they fix the season pass limit bug!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump for any new members............


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'd rather see their obviously-limited resources go towards something more important, like FIXING SLO-MO.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Bump for any new members............


I think this is a highly desirable feature, but I finally gave up and bought my wife an HR20-100, reducing the demand in that area. I still would like it for archiving purposes, but we sure aren't seeing any progress in this area.

My two beefs with the HR series:

No scan for OTA channels (as initially promised in the manual)
No auto-tune

Both, I fear, are going to go unresponded to, so I just shake my head and go on. There are, as others have noted, bigger fish to fry, I suppose.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I'd rather see their obviously-limited resources go towards something more important, like FIXING SLO-MO.


+1

The point of a DVR is to record programs, not to provide some wacky auto channel changing capability so you can sit in front of your TV without your remote and watch stuff live. Worry about improving the core functionality and other more useful features before wasting valuable resources on such a frivolous function.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Bump for any new members............


Is it really necessary to bump this poll every few weeks? It's been open for 9 months now. If everyone who started a poll constantly bumped their polls all the time, we'd have nothing but nearly year-old polls on the first page of topics.

Polls like this are seriously flawed and meaningless anyway. The results are completely skewed by the fact that mostly only people interested in the feature being polled about are voting, while the vast majority who don't care about the feature don't even bother to vote.

We get the message. You would like auto tune, but if there was really a great demand for such a feature, you wouldn't have to be constantly bumping this meaningless poll.

I beg of you, please let this poll die the same natural death that other poll starters have the common courtesy to do with their polls.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Is it really necessary to bump this poll every few weeks? It's been open for 9 months now. If everyone who started a poll constantly bumped their polls all the time, we'd have nothing but nearly year-old polls on the first page of topics.
> 
> Polls like this are seriously flawed and meaningless anyway. The results are completely skewed by the fact that mostly only people interested in the feature being polled about are voting, while the vast majority who don't care about the feature don't even bother to vote.
> 
> ...


Yes I think it is necessary to bump this thread every few weeks. This is a feature that a lot of people would like to see added. Look at the votes.

Another reason for me starting this thread and bumping it is so people see there is a on going thread about "Auto Tune" to try to keep one thread unlike the DLB BS. If you do a search for "Auto Tune" you will find a lot of threads started about it asking where is it or is it going to be added. Just trying to let people know they are not the only one wanting it and trying to avoid 1000 threads about it.

I will let this one die when all the DLB threads die. DLB is a feature I could live without and "Auto Tune" is something I would use daily.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes I think it is necessary to bump this thread every few weeks. This is a feature that a lot of people would like to see added. Look at the votes.


As I pointed out, a poll like this is flawed and meaningless. People who want the feature are much more likely to vote than people who don't care. Your poll results mean absolutely nothing other than a small number of people who would like this feature have voted in this poll.

A lot of people want a lot of features, but they don't constantly bump nine month old polls to try to create a false illusion of interest in the subject and to solicit more yes votes to further skew their flawed and meaningless poll. They have the courtesy to let their polls drop off the first page when they have run their course.

If everyone bumped their own threads for their own pet interests, we would have nothing on the first page but threads full of "bump" posts.

Your constant bumping of this thread in a desperate attempt to keep it active does nothing but provide evidence that there is little interest in having an auto tune feature.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

BUMP.. for any new members....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

yuppers519 said:


> BUMP.. for any new members....


:lol: :lol: That is great.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Polls like this are seriously flawed and meaningless anyway. The results are completely skewed by the fact that mostly only people interested in the feature being polled about are voting, while the vast majority who don't care about the feature don't even bother to vote.


That's one opinion


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump.... because this feature is so silly that this thread would die a quick death without constant bumps.
:uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Bump.... because this feature is so silly that this thread would die a quick death without constant bumps.
> :uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme


Again, that's simply your opinion that this is a "silly" feature. There are reasons, other than not just wanting to get off the couch, for having it.

Simply just to be able to line up your choice of programs for the evening and not having to search every hour for what I'm going to watch next while the DVR does it's job of recording other shows that have been line up to record, is one.

When I had a Dish DVR, I used this feature often, as did other members of my household. That, along with the superstaion package, are probably the two things I miss most that Dish had that Direct doesn't, (believe me I don't miss dish). I think Direct DVR's are the best, but additional features such as this and the ones we already have, through the hard work of many on this board, and the CE'rs, make them better every time we have a new software download.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

cbeckner80 said:


> Again, that's simply your opinion that this is a "silly" feature. There are reasons, other than not just wanting to get off the couch, for having it.
> 
> Simply just to be able to line up your choice of programs for the evening and not having to search every hour for what I'm going to watch next while the DVR does it's job of recording other shows that have been line up to record, is one.
> 
> When I had a Dish DVR, I used this feature often, as did other members of my household. That, along with the superstaion package, are probably the two things I miss most that Dish had that Direct doesn't, (believe me I don't miss dish). I think Direct DVR's are the best, but additional features such as this and the ones we already have, through the hard work of many on this board, and the CE'rs, make them better every time we have a new software download.


Sorry, but I don't see any big problem in having to look at the playlist for the next program that I want to watch, and wasting development resources to add an autotune function for people who don't want to use a DVR like a DVR would be beyond silly. I can see autotune being something worthwhile for a non-DVR receiver, but on a DVR where everything that you tell it you want to watch is in the playlist, adding autotune would be an unwise waste of limited development resources that should be going towards adding less trivial features.

Perhaps you autotune fans should get DVD hardware and disc makers to make players and discs that will start playing at the same time for everyone who buys the disc. Just buy the disc on or before it's universal play time, load it into a special "autoplay" DVD player/changer, and it will start playing at exactly the same time for everyone who also has DVD players and discs with this great autoplay feature. That would free you of having to look at a selection of DVDs and have to choose when you want to watch it.... you will automatically start watching your DVDs at the exact same time that everybody else does.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Sorry, but I don't see any big problem in having to look at the playlist for the next program that I want to watch, and wasting development resources to add an autotune function for people who don't want to use a DVR like a DVR would be beyond silly.


I think the point is that the shows are NOT in the PlayList. The idea is that you pick which programs you want from the Guide at the beginning of the evening and then the receiver will just change the channel for you automatically as the evening progresses.

And to add AutoTune would not entail a huge amount of resources. It could either be added as a menu choice when selecting an episode from the Guide and/or making a triple-click of the record button designate the show for AutoTune and/or designate the blue button to set a show for AutoTune as it is not currently used in the Guide. Since any conflicts with recordings will automatically have priority over an AutoTune, it makes adding that functionality quite easy as there are no complicated rules to program.

- Merg


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I think the point is that the shows are NOT in the PlayList. The idea is that you pick which programs you want from the Guide at the beginning of the evening and then the receiver will just change the channel for you automatically as the evening progresses.
> 
> And to add AutoTune would not entail a huge amount of resources. It could either be added as a menu choice when selecting an episode from the Guide and/or making a triple-click of the record button designate the show for AutoTune and/or designate the blue button to set a show for AutoTune as it is not currently used in the Guide. Since any conflicts with recordings will automatically have priority over an AutoTune, it makes adding that functionality quite easy as there are no complicated rules to program.
> 
> - Merg


The shows *will* be in the playlist if you record them. That's what a DVR does. It insures that you don't miss a program. Even if you forget (or don't want to be bothered) to tune to it exactly when it starts.

Additionally, trying to justify adding such a silly feature by saying that it's not a very big change is not a good reason for adding it. There aren't really any feature additions that wouldn't take significant development resources, so adding everyone's little needed but supposedly easily implemented features takes away from the valuable resources that are needed to work on the less trivial features that the DirecTV DVRs still lack. I can't see any reasonable justification for dedicating the limited development resources towards adding an auto tune feature to the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm ok if this gets added, no skin off of my back. But before something like MRV.. No way.... MRV all the way... 

Also, I'd like to see turbo tune come back before that... And they did mention that feature is coming back too.....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'm ok if this gets added, no skin off of my back. But before something like MRV.. No way.... MRV all the way...
> 
> Also, I'd like to see turbo tune come back before that... And they did mention that feature is coming back too.....


And besides taking resources away from developing far more useful features like MRV, it would complicate and clutter the user interface for the sake of adding a feature that most people would have no use for.... certainly not any self respecting DVR owner who would never consider sitting in front of a TV watching a series of live shows without the ability to skip through the commercials in exchange for the absurd and silly "convenience" of being able to set up all the live show channel changes ahead of time.

I think that the DVR police should break into the houses of people like that, give them a good swift :kickbutt: and then confiscate their DVRs and leave them a regular non-DRV receiver that has autotune. :rant:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> And besides taking resources away from developing far more useful features like MRV, it would complicate and clutter the user interface for the sake of adding a feature that most people would have no use for.... certainly not any self respecting DVR owner who would never consider sitting in front of a TV watching a series of live shows without the ability to skip through the commercials in exchange for the absurd and silly "convenience" of being able to set up all the live show channel changes ahead of time.
> 
> I think that the DVR police should break into the houses of people like that, give them a good swift :kickbutt: and then confiscate their DVRs and leave them a regular non-DRV receiver that has autotune. :rant:


Ok, now I'd say that might be a smidgen overboard... :nono2:


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> And besides taking resources away from developing far more useful features like MRV, it would complicate and clutter the user interface for the sake of adding a feature that most people would have no use for.... certainly not any self respecting DVR owner who would never consider sitting in front of a TV watching a series of live shows without the ability to skip through the commercials in exchange for the absurd and silly "convenience" of being able to set up all the live show channel changes ahead of time.


So, based on that supposition, everyone who is with Direct has a need for MRV, would even know what it is and use it over some other feature that they may feel is more important. (Don't get me wrong on MRV, I can't wait for it to happen) but not everyone has two receivers, much less two DVR's nor do they feel that each feature is important; and I'm sure there are people who feel each different feature is a wast of resources for one reason or another. I for one don't use the "to do list"; should I therefore say it's a waste of resources to put it back where it was in the menu? Seems selfish to me to take that stand just because *I *don't use it.



> I think that the DVR police should break into the houses of people like that, give them a good swift :kickbutt: and then confiscate their DVRs and leave them a regular non-DRV receiver that has autotune. :rant:


THAT isn't even worth replying too :nono: and thankyou for helping to keep this issue in the forefront. :lol:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

cbeckner80 said:


> So, based on that supposition, everyone who is with Direct has a need for MRV, would even know what it is and use it over some other feature that they may feel is more important. (Don't get me wrong on MRV, I can't wait for it to happen) but not everyone has two receivers, much less two DVR's nor do they feel that each feature is important; and I'm sure there are people who feel each different feature is a wast of resources for one reason or another. I for one don't use the "to do list"; should I therefore say it's a waste of resources to put it back where it was in the menu? Seems selfish to me to take that stand just because *I *don't use it.


I make no suppositions that absolutely everyone or even a majority wants or needs any feature... just a sensible dismissal of silly and little needed and little demanded features like autotune in light of the reality that development resources are limited and better spent on features that are more useful.



cbeckner80 said:


> THAT isn't even worth replying too :nono: and thankyou for helping to keep this issue in the forefront. :lol:


You thought I was serious and looking for discussion on that quip about the DVR police breaking down the door and confiscating the DVRs of people who want autotune? Believe me, I wasn't looking for replies either in support or opposition to the notion of sending the "DVR Police" to confiscate anyone's DVR. :uglyhamme


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cbeckner80 said:


> So, based on that supposition, everyone who is with Direct has a need for MRV, would even know what it is and use it over some other feature that they may feel is more important. (Don't get me wrong on MRV, I can't wait for it to happen) but not everyone has two receivers, much less two DVR's nor do they feel that each feature is important; and I'm sure there are people who feel each different feature is a wast of resources for one reason or another. I for one don't use the "to do list"; should I therefore say it's a waste of resources to put it back where it was in the menu? Seems selfish to me to take that stand just because *I *don't use it.


Could you please use that logic and post in the DLB thread that while we'd all like DLB, the programmers aren't bad simply because DLB isn't there yet... Some people over there are a little over the top....


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah, I would be indifferent (DLB & MRV first), on the other hand my significant other would use & love autotune.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> You thought I was serious and looking for discussion on that quip :uglyhamme


Hardly:grin: :nono:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

coulda used this tonight :sure:


----------



## OwnersEdge (Apr 13, 2002)

Cartrivision says over and over that his slant on trivia precludes use of Silly Autotune, which is a long established and for some of us a very workable easily used and adapted "power feature" from UTV UltimateTV. I don't know if Tivo ever mastered it; I have only ever heard scorn heaped on the Tivo capabilities.

With the apparently hapless HR20/HR21 performance and features I can only sympathize. They are still way too short of HD storage capacity to hold everything I may have interest in over 200 channels in a 24/7 week. To record everything I MIGHT want to sample or peek at turns out to be very cumbersome. [I don't follow the sitcoms or soaps with their regular fixed slots and plots.]

And I need to conserve storage space for when I am out of town, etc etc. Bet you didn't think there was that much value in Autotune, did you? Please review my post at # 73 for more detail on years of UTV use.

Record to skip commercials? No, I just mute and go get a cup of coffee or many other useful things; that's why FastForward and Backspace are so valuable ~~ especially if I could bounce back and forth using PIP and not lose the buffer in either one.

I guess I like to micromanage. And I certainly don't plant myself in front of TV, waiting for the clock to tick over the hour so I can switch channels on the dot, to get a fresh buffer started on the new channel. [for my spouse who is out of the room making me a salad.]

I like a certain amount of automation or control while I follow "Live Channels" in near-realtime. I mean MY TIME. 
Autotune is really another planning tool. Also allows for a later program to bump off a lesser but longer slot ~~ with no need for a Conflict Resolution scheme. If the early program were vital to my planning then I would choose to record it, then I could still pop up the later one in "live time" frame via Autotune without having to commit it to memory.

Do I understand that your HD DVR loses your buffer if you switch channels? Wow.

All the logic and source code for these features is laying on the shelf at Microsoft and DirecTV just waiting to be exploited !!

Seems if D* could invest on the ground here a small fraction of what is spent on the birds up there, we'd all have a better balanced life ~~ and even some more support of D* by our spouses.

btw, what are MRV and DLB that are so sorely missed?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Last night I could have used Autotune.

My wife and I went to sleep with the TV on. I fell asleep. At 11:30, my wife woke me up reaching over me to get the remote control to turn on Letterman. Knowing she likes to watch Letterman, autotune would have allowed the television to automatically tune to Letterman. Recording Letterman wouldn't help, because although it would record, she couldn't watch it without waking me up trying to reach for the control. (Also, although she likes to watch Letterman, she doesn't like it enough to ever watch it any time other than when it airs. She just wants it on until she falls asleep.)


This morning I could have used Autotune.

I have my TV set as an alarm clock, and I like to wake to ABC's Good Morning America. But when I woke up, the television was tuned to CBS (since my wife changed the channel to watch Letterman last night). I'm not too crazy about CBS's morning show. My old DirecTV standard receiver used to automatically tune to the channels I selected, so I could wake up to what I wanted. Why can't my expensive DVR provide the same flexibility, and let me watch the shows I want to watch instead of the shows I don't want to watch?


I get that some people won't use Autotune. But I don't get why people oppose the concept on some theoretical DVR permitted usage guide. DirecTV's DVRs are receivers and recorders, not just recorders. They are missing an important receiver feature that DirecTV's non-DVR receivers have.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i really hope this feature is one that is "in the works"... i don't think it would be too difficult to impliment...


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Overdue feature!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1053015 said:


> 3) If there is something you know you want to save to DVD that is coming on and you are not going to be home when the show starts you can set an "Auto Tune" and set your DVD recorder to record it. If not the only other way of doing it is to record it and then when you are home you will have to play the recording and burn it to disk then when it could have already be done for you.


what about:
1. leave dvr on.
2. set dvr to record show.
3. set dvd recorder to record at that time.

wouldnt that work ?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> what about:
> 1. leave dvr on.
> 2. set dvr to record show.
> 3. set dvd recorder to record at that time.
> ...


It will record on the back ground tuner unless it is left on that channel. But the problem with that is if you have other recordings set before that time it may not stay on that channel.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1661912 said:


> It will record on the back ground tuner unless it is left on that channel. But the problem with that is if you have other recordings set before that time it may not stay on that channel.


i think ive done it though....like record channel 212 at 2:00am and then 240 at 4:00am and its worked ok.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Bump 

(another thread made me think of this one so I had to search it out :grin


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got my HR20 a week ago and this is the one thing that I wish it has that it dont so fay anyways. Who say's that we always want to record something? There are shows that I want to watch in its normal slot like the Shield. I will record that one but also I plan to watch Inside MMA tomorrow night and really dont want to have to record it. I dont see why it would not be a feature on the DVR.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I had this on my original Sony SAT boxes years ago and loved it!
I agree there are many shows I simply do not to use hard drive space for, but do like to watch when they come on.
I can't believe this would be big deal to add, and it is one of those little "nicety" features that add alot to the over all value of a device.
This is near the top of my wish list.


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

Voted yes

We typically see shows that we would like to watch that start in a few minutes, but don't want to record them, but would like to be reminded that the show is about to start.

I had this option with Comcast DVR and we loved it!

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## Umbra_Vipera (Jul 13, 2007)

jerseyreef said:


> Voted yes
> 
> We typically see shows that we would like to watch that start in a few minutes, but don't want to record them, but would like to be reminded that the show is about to start.


Same here!


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> I would like to see this, but after DLBs and MRV.
> 
> Thankfully teams can work in parallel.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly Tom.... But I always have wondered why the DTV DVR's haven't had this from the beginning. It is a feature on my Moms piece of crap Motorola/Time Warner DVR that I always use when I am there.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't read this whole thread but we do know that the best dvr in the world already has this function. Its called the VIP722! I really do miss that dvr!


----------



## UCLABru1ns (Sep 7, 2007)

Another YAY vote for Autotune on the HR20!


----------



## bighaubs (Sep 21, 2007)

Another vote for this one. I actually didn't know it wasn't possible to do this until I tried to use it just now.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think Directv really cares about this feature, it's so easy to implement that if they did care they would have done it already. 

The people who really suffer are the young kids who cannot operate the remote and depend on there parents to setup a list of shows for them to watch when they come home from school. In my case I have to leave the HR20 on one channel that has a few shows he likes but at the same time he gets stuck watching other shows like Barney that are designed for toddlers and not for kids his age.

I really fear putting the HR20 remote in his hands because there are just so many ways a child can mess up this receiver.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been requesting this feature for over two years (none of the proposed work-arounds are reliable...I've tried them all). A person with only one DVR who wants to archive to DVD live really needs it. 

I finally gave up and just got another DVR and gave it to the wife to record "her" shows. I've developed the feeling that it is not in D*'s financial interest to implement this feature on the HR series. Additional HR boxes are not prohibitively expensive on a single unit basis (for the consumer), but selling tens of thousands of them to those who want/need auto-tune is quite lucrative.

Even though I no longer need it, I still would like to have it. I would use it periodically to archive a particular recording.

....I'm not holding my breath. 

I'm not sure if I would use MRV more than this feature or not. Possibly, but MRV is far more complicated to implement than a simple auto-tune, or so it seems to me. I wish everyone luck, but I'm not optimistic about auto-tune. Those who desperately need it, might consider throwing in the towel, like I did, and just get another HR box.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I know there are all these workarounds listed, but i can give a perfect scenario on why autotune is useful. In the bedroom we like to sleep with XM music on in the background but also like to watch TV until we fall asleep. Initially had a D11 in the bedroom and use to just schedule the next autotune (seems like XM has random time where every few hours "starts" a new ep. though there is no eps) so this worked out well as we would fall asleep and it would change to that. 

Then we get a R15 and this feature is gone, now the only way to have it change (other than one of us waking up randomly and having to fiddle and change to a channel is to change to the XM station and then watch a recorded show, once we fall asleep and the recorded show is done being "watched" it will tune back to the xm channel. This is fine if it is a recorded show we want to watch and not the news or a baseball game or something. 

Unless someone can find a better solution then I need autotune to fix this annoyance.


----------



## wwwyatt (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't believe this still isn't implemented! Babysitter's coming tonight, and I wanted to make sure the kids get to watch Charlie Brown at 7. I'm sure she'll know how to use the remote, but it'd be nice to be able to make it go there later.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

We went through our 23 timers, the other day. 11 of those timers are Autotune's. There are lots of shows I like to watch when I am home, but have no desire to record. Plus I like having the local news and BBC World news on when I get up at 5am, already on. I travel alot, and the idea of having to reset, everything so I don't have hours of Recordings would be a pain for shows I like to watch if I am home.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see anyway autotune will become a feature until after the series link limit is removed... And to me... That is FAR more important.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice to see this old thread active again every now and then. The wife and I really miss auto-tune, which we had on every receiver we ever owned before upgrading to HD DVRs. I wouldn't give up my HD (or my HRxx), but I really wish they'd add this feature. It would probably take them about an hour. Okay, maybe one day. Most of the framework is there already.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I was kind of surprised to see this thread pop up. We too miss autotune.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had this feature on my Dish 921 DVR, and I loved it. I really missed it when I moved to the DTV HR10-250, but the Tivo was great for its own reasons.

Seems like a pretty simple software mod to make it happen. It would be nice to go after the "low hanging fruit" while we wait for more complicated enhancements...though I'd settle for a really stable software release on my current HR20-700 in the meantime...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I don't see anyway autotune will become a feature until after the series link limit is removed... And to me... That is FAR more important.


Ok, I will bite, what is the Series link limit problem?


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Duffycoug said:


> +1


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok, I will bite, what is the Series link limit problem?


You are limited to 50 series links with the HR2x's...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

So you have 50 timers?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> So you have 50 timers?


Not sure what you mean by "timers".

You can only set up 50 different shows to record on a regular basis...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, different terms for similar results.
Why would it be so hard to have an option to autotune on one of your dishpass events instead of recording it?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok, different terms for similar results.
> Why would it be so hard to have an option to autotune on one of your dishpass events instead of recording it?


I assume it involves knowing which tuner is currently the "live TV" tuner, so at AUTOTUNE time the HR2x can be sure the correct tuner is in the foreground. Implementing this might be a no-brainer, or because it wasn't contemplated on day one, retrofitting this capability might be as complex as the reason we don't currently have DLB's on the HR2x platform. Who knows?

I suspect that it's not currently an option means it's not as easy to implement as one would hope, otherwise we'd be seeing "Record Once", "Record Series" and/or "Autotune" on a show's INFO screen. (I assume Autotune would also be a desired option for shows already scheduled to record as well? Can you do that on Dish?)

/steve


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

What you get when you push the record button is the option to DVR-Autotune-Remind, with the following Frequency settings, All Episodes-New Episodes-Once-Weekly-Daily-Mon thru Friday. I have never had to use Dish Pass, as I setup all options right from the record screen. I did find a use for Dish Pass, as it allows you to set HD vs SD for a show. Only time I worry about it if for Animie on Toon, and I just hid the HD channel.
Autotune wont tune to a show you have already watched, if its in the guide. ie I watched that 70's show at 10pm last night with the autotune, and today at 930am that 70's show is the same episode, it will skip the show even with it set to "ALL" as its a duplicate episode in the schedule.

What might be confusing sometimes, is it will show you autotuning or DVR'ing a show, and skipping the same show at the sametime on a different channel mapping, ie autotuning to, Two and Half Men on channel 69, skipping same show on 6411 and 8794, granted these are all the same channel. 69 is via OTA, 6411 is the HD from Dish, and 8794 is the SD version.

As for the tuners, if you are watching something and you have it set to DVR a show, DVR recording happens in the Background, you continue watching what you are watching. If you have a show set to Autotune, it will switch to that show on the tuner you are on. You do get a 2 min warning, to cancel it if you want, and if the show is in the buffer, 4 sec-s to 60min's behind, it wont autotune unless you say yes to switch to live mode, keeps from losing something in the buffer by accident.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like Dish AUTOTUNE wasn't implemented as a primary function. I say that, because illogically (to me), it's subject to the same rules as a recording... i.e., don't view (or re-record) a show that's already been scheduled to record in the past. Does that prohibition apply to shows that have simply been autotuned on the past as well? In other words, I can't schedule that same episode for future viewing or recording?

And what if you not only want to AUTOTUNE a show, but schedule it to record as well? If you're watching another show on LIVE TV, will it bring that recording to the foreground tuner? /steve


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

For autotune, you can always restore, an event(this always causes issues, as I like to see skipped events, wife doesn't, and you can look 9 days ahead in the schedule and see what has a x next to it, and why its being skipped) and as for the past, it uses the Daily Schedule history, so today I can go back to Friday Dec 26th Noon. If it was autotuned, or DVR'd with the "ALL" setting, its in the guide Daily schedule history. 1hr from now, anything that was Dec 26th Noon, will be out of the history. So watch a episode 2 of that 70's today, at 9am, on Jan 4th at 10am, Episode2 looks new for the autotune, DVR seems to work different, as it uses both the 5 day daily schedule history and whats already on your DVR. I see this with Inuyahsa all the time with my daughter. Its wont record a episode thats already in the folder.

You can also force on a timer to do duplicates events/episodes if you want to, just say yes to duplicates for this timer, either just this one time, or All for that particular timer, save it and it will Autotune/record all, without asking you again, or having to restore if you want it to work that way.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> For autotune, you can always restore, an event(this always causes issues, as I like to see skipped events, wife doesn't, and you can look 9 days ahead in the schedule and see what has a x next to it, and why its being skipped) and as for the past, it uses the Daily Schedule history, so today I can go back to Friday Dec 26th Noon. If it was autotuned, or DVR'd with the "ALL" setting, its in the guide Daily schedule history. 1hr from now, anything that was Dec 26th Noon, will be out of the history. So watch a episode 2 of that 70's today, at 9am, on Jan 4th at 10am, Episode2 looks new for the autotune, DVR seems to work different, as it uses both the 5 day daily schedule history and whats already on your DVR. I see this with Inuyahsa all the time with my daughter. Its wont record a episode thats already in the folder.
> 
> You can also force on a timer to do duplicates events/episodes if you want to, just say yes to duplicates for this timer, either just this one time, or All for that particular timer, save it and it will Autotune/record all, without asking you again, or having to restore if you want it to work that way.


Thanks for taking the time to explain!  /steve


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Anything you can do to make this kind of stuff work before August would be great. Autotune just being one of them. Every year, around kick off of the football season, I check about coming over, just need certain features.
I did forget to say, as long as you aren't in the buffer watching a show, DVR will autotune the show. If you have a delay, DVR happens in the background tuner.


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Directed from my other thread and YES I would like to see this feature. I don't see why it's really missing. Like I said in my original post, I like the feature to jump to the show, especially if I am home and want to watch a particular show later in the day. I don't NEED to record everything. We are human and we do forget things are on -- especially when there are games on and we have 800 channels! Bring back the feature!


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

For me Autotune allows me pick a series of shows for my disabled mother-in-law.
She is unable to effectively use the remote. Autotune would allow me to program a playlist of sorts that could keep her entertained all day.
Pick ch5 from 10-11, ch13 from 11-11:30, TMC from 11:30 to 2:00, and so on.

I'm not sure how I could do that with any recorded content, short of watching an entire folder from start to end, but then you're pretty much watching the same sort of thing over and over .

Not to mention I think it a great reminder for shows that you think you might be interested in, but you want to watch a couple minutes before deciding if it's "record" worthy. JMHO.

Frank


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Flyrx7 said:


> For me Autotune allows me pick a series of shows for my disabled mother-in-law.
> She is unable to effectively use the remote. Autotune would allow me to program a playlist of sorts that could keep her entertained all day.
> Pick ch5 from 10-11, ch13 from 11-11:30, TMC from 11:30 to 2:00, and so on [...]


Frank, not sure if or when this feature will be implemented, but in the meantime, you might want to consider adding an H21 to your account for her needs. If you told the CSR's why you need one, they might give it to you for just the $5 monthly cost for an extra receiver.

Just a thought. /steve


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve said:


> [...] you might want to consider adding an H21 to your account for her needs. If you told the CSR's why you need one, they might give it to you for just the $5 monthly cost for an extra receiver.
> 
> Just a thought. /steve


That may be a reasonable workaround in the interim, but I wouldn't know which location to put this receiver, the bedroom, living room or RV, all of which she would use. I'm pretty sure I won't want to get another 3 receivers just to cover what Autotune could do on my current equipment.

Thanks for the suggestion though. I was unaware that the H21 had this feature.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i would love to see this feature added.


----------



## weaselfest (Dec 29, 2006)

beyond me why this is such a big deal. when the unlimited hard drive becomes a reality, I'll be ok with recording EVERYTHING but until them I just would like that nice reminder that something that caught my eye earlier is on and I should change the channel.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Once again, yes this is a really important feature, especially for people with young kids.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Holy old thread revival batman... Sure add it....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

weaselfest said:


> beyond me why this is such a big deal. when the unlimited hard drive becomes a reality, I'll be ok with recording EVERYTHING but until them I just would like that nice reminder that something that caught my eye earlier is on and I should change the channel.


What's beyond me is why anyone with a DVR wouldn't set a program to record if it "caught their eye earlier". Autotune is good for non-DVR receivers and a silly feature to waste a DVR development budget on. In a world where there was unlimited resources to add features to a DVR, maybe it would be OK to consider adding it, but certainly not with the current need for development of higher value features and basic functionality bug resolution.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Autotune is good for non-DVR receivers and a silly feature to waste a DVR development budget on. In a world where there was unlimited resources to add features to a DVR, maybe it would be OK to consider adding it, but certainly not with the current need for development of higher value features and basic functionality bug resolution.


You're kind of missing my point. I understand that you feel it unworthy for how you would utilize it, but tell me how I can program an entire days worth of programs to automatically cycle through, without further input from someone (I think I mentioned her condition). 
Whatever it is that you'd rather have must be pretty good too I'm guessing. 
I don't get why it has to be either/or, but whatever. I hope you get what you're waiting for.

Frank


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Flyrx7 said:


> You're kind of missing my point. I understand that you feel it unworthy for how you would utilize it, but tell me how I can program an entire days worth of programs to automatically cycle through, without further input from someone (I think I mentioned her condition).
> Whatever it is that you'd rather have must be pretty good too I'm guessing.
> I don't get why it has to be either/or, but whatever. I hope you get what you're waiting for.
> 
> Frank


I didn't miss your point. I didn't even reply to your specific post, but I will say that if you have someone with special needs who is unable to operate a DVR, you might want to get them a non-DVR receiver which does have aututune (which BTW is not because it's made for people with special needs, but because unlike on a DVR, autotune makes sense on a plain receiver), but since autotune makes little sense on a DVR (except maybe in a very small number of cases such as your own), I'm against the DVR development team wasting their limited resources adding it to their DVRs instead of adding other higher value DVR related features and fixing basic functionality bugs, especially when autotune already exists on the receivers where it actually makes sense.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Once again, yes this is a really important feature, especially for people with young kids.


No offense, but if people were primarily using autotune in order to set up block of television programs so that they can just plop junior down in front of the teevee and forget about interacting with him for a bunch of hours, I'd say that DirecTV should remove autotune from the regular receivers, as I don't consider a feature that makes it easy to do that, an "important feature". If a parent can't be bothered to manually switch to or play recordings of the shows that they want to allow junior to watch, requiring a few seconds of "parenting" once every hour or half hour, they have bigger issues than the lack of autotune.

Autotune was created for one main reason... on receivers that can't record (non-DVRs) it's good to have a way to automatically switch to a live channel at a specific time so you don't accidentally miss a program. On DVRs you are already given a much more powerful way of ensuring that you don't miss a program, and adding autotune in addition to the recording capability of a DVR is a waste of resources that could be better spent adding more important DVR functions.


----------



## ricochet (Aug 21, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> What's beyond me is why anyone with a DVR wouldn't set a program to record if it "caught their eye earlier". Autotune is good for non-DVR receivers and a silly feature to waste a DVR development budget on.


My situation is I like to watch Mike and Mike on ESPN in the morning when I workout, but I don't always workout everyday. I end up having to allocate 4 hours of HD disk space so it can record. Having autotune and rewinding into the buffer would also work and not take any disk space. It isn't a big deal because I always have a lot of disk space on the DVR I record it onto, but if I was tight on disk space it could be useful.

I might be strange, but personally I never really saw much point of having it on non-DVRs.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ricochet said:


> My situation is I like to watch Mike and Mike on ESPN in the morning when I workout, but I don't always workout everyday. I end up having to allocate 4 hours of HD disk space so it can record. Having autotune and rewinding into the buffer would also work and not take any disk space. It isn't a big deal because I always have a lot of disk space on the DVR I record it onto, but if I was tight on disk space it could be useful.
> 
> I might be strange, but personally I never really saw much point of having it on non-DVRs.


The point of having it on non-DVRs is that since you can't record to avoid missing a program, it's the next best thing. I also used to use autotune when my method to record programs was to hook a VCR to the satellite receiver outputs and set up a VCR timer to record whatever the satellite receiver was tuned to.

If someone has a DVR and due to limited disk space can't schedule a recording in order to avoid missing a program, they need a bigger hard drive, not autotune, and solving that disk space problem doesn't require using up the valuable but limited resources of the DVR development team


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow.
So I guess I need another piece of hardware in each room sitting next to my DVR's in order to utilize this. That sounds a little absurd to me.
I also find it interesting that when someone argues against a feature with statements like "That's not what a DVR is for", or "You don't need that feature because there are already plenty to choose from" or "Just turn the channel yourself". Those arguements just don't make any sense to me and sound narrow minded. There are millions of people out there using DVR's, and quite possibly a million ways for them to use it. Just because it doesn't fit your concept doesn't mean that it's not a beneficial feature for someone else.

I for one would like to have Autotune available for my DVR's. As for stealing resources for higher priority functions, I'm pretty sure that Directv will prioritize accordingly.

I obviously stirred up the hornets nest with someones pet project, so having said my reasons, I'll let this one slide. I was just looking for a feature that would increase the quality life around here some, not a debate on the philosophies of DVR usage. BTDT

Later


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Flyrx7 said:


> Wow.
> So I guess I need another piece of hardware in each room sitting next to my DVR's in order to utilize this. That sounds a little absurd to me.


What's absurd is "needing" autotune on a DVR when it already provides an even more reliable way of assuring that you can watch a program if you forget to tune to it yourself when it starts. You don't need autotune on a DVR, you just have set up a recording for whatever you don't want to miss. If there are "special needs" situations for people who can't physically operate a DVR, I don't see that isolated use as justification for adding autotune to a DVR where it is of limited use.



> As for stealing resources for higher priority functions, I'm pretty sure that Directv will prioritize accordingly.


I'd like to think that that's why the DVRs don't have autotune... it's way down at the bottom of the list of potential features that a limited pool of development resources is being used for. I can think of a list of long standing bugs and real improvements in basic functionality that need to be prioritized and resolved way ahead of any such a feature with such low utility.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

I would love to have it for reason #3 in the OP


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

reber1b said:


> I would love to have it for reason #3 in the OP


Um, its already here.. has been for many months.. hit the up arrow when watching tv with no on screen display...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Um, its already here.. has been for many months.. hit the up arrow when watching tv with no on screen display...


That is "QuickTune". "AutoTune" will automatically change to a channel that you selected at a earlier time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, this thread's got some pretty good hang time.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I like to watch local news every night, would be nice to have it tune automatically w/o having to start a recording.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

David MacLeod said:


> I like to watch local news every night, would be nice to have it tune automatically w/o having to start a recording.


This can be accomplished by setting up a manual recording by channel and time or a series link and only keeping 1 showing.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> This can be accomplished by setting up a manual recording by channel and time or a series link and only keeping 1 showing.


why should I record something I will be watching live?
thats the point I was trying to make, at 6pm every day I watch a certain channel. this is what autotune excels at.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> This can be accomplished by setting up a manual recording by channel and time or a series link and only keeping 1 showing.


That still creates a recording. The poster stated he doesn't want a recording. This can be an issue when people are pretty filled up on space or are almost maxed out on SL's as it is. They don't want to waste a SL spot as a workaround for the "Autotune" feature.

- Merg


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted no. If we get it fine, if we don't fine. I guess I'm really indifferent.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

David MacLeod said:


> why should I record something I will be watching live?
> thats the point I was trying to make, at 6pm every day I watch a certain channel. this is what autotune excels at.


The reason for setting up a recording is in the case you don't start watching on time. Wouldn't it be better to have it be a recording where you can watch it from the beginning? Also, the whole reason to have a DVR is so you can watch TV on your own schedule. Why be a slave to the clock?

But, I know anything I say won't convince those that want autotune!

And there is no guarantee that an autotune feature, if implemented, wouldn't take up an SL entry.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I am shocked that auto tune isnt available. All my previous sat/cable providers had that feature.

There are sooo many channels/programs and hard to keep track. I scroll through the guide quite often and would love this feature.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love it too! There are times when I get busy with something and can't even get to the remote to change the channel, even when I'm in the same room as the tv. It isn't always possible to drop what I'm doing...

There are a lot of features on the DVRs that I have no use for, but I don't begrudge other people having them if they're useful to them. I can't believe how selfish some people are sometimes...


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Autotune is great if you have young kids, you can just setup a whole days worth of shows that they like and then hide the remote.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

The reason I've always wanted auto-tune was so that I could instantly archive a program to DVD without having to record it and then play it back. 

Unfortunately, this won't work with modern DVD recorders. If I try to tune to a station and record a program to the DVD recorder immediately, I get a copy protection error. If I record the program to the DVR and (right after the recording starts), press play the recording, then it will record to the DVD recorder without error.

In other words, I can't record "live", therefore I can't record "automatically" to the DVD recorder. Unless I record to the DVD recorder a "DVR recording in progress" (or one that has completely finished on the DVR), the copy protection kicks in, and I don't get the recording.

This pretty much ruins what I wanted auto-tune for.

BTW, my old Panasonic DVD recorder (with hard disk) would record "live". This recorder is at least 5 years old. My new Magnavox combo DVD/VCR recorder will not work live, and requires the approach outlined above.

I have not tried this on a H21-200 (non-DVR), which does have auto-tune built into it. If it acts the same, there would be no way to record from an H21-200 to a DVD recorder at all.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I would like to see this, but after DLBs and MRV.
> 
> Thankfully teams can work in parallel.
> 
> ...


I agree...and can't believe it's been 2 years since I first read this post either! My how time flies and D* has answered most of my wish list requests as well.


----------



## MrAP (Aug 5, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> This can be accomplished by setting up a manual recording by channel and time or a series link and only keeping 1 showing.


Maybe a little off topic . . . I have a manual recording by channel and time, but I can't set it to only keep one showing (thus overwriting the old one with each new recording).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> What's absurd is "needing" autotune on a DVR when it already provides an even more reliable way of assuring that you can watch a program if you forget to tune to it yourself when it starts. You don't need autotune on a DVR, you just have set up a recording for whatever you don't want to miss. If there are "special needs" situations for people who can't physically operate a DVR, I don't see that isolated use as justification for adding autotune to a DVR where it is of limited use.
> 
> I'd like to think that that's why the DVRs don't have autotune... it's way down at the bottom of the list of potential features that a limited pool of development resources is being used for. I can think of a list of long standing bugs and real improvements in basic functionality that need to be prioritized and resolved way ahead of any such a feature with such low utility.


This sounds like one of those anti DLB arguements, without, the it will never happen ending.
Autotune, is a great feature. Its for shows that are in syndication, News, an old movie are anything you might want to watch "IF" you are home. NO big deal if you miss it, or come in on it late, you can rewind it or just miss it, its something you just wanted to watch IF you were home. 
I have 15 Timers, that I would have to delete, everytime I go on vacation or a business trip. If I had to set up a recording for those 15 shows that I autotune, my DVR would be full 3 days into any trip. Granted I am a Road Warrior job type, last year was slow only 120k Flight miles, and 55+k driving miles, for work. Family goes on vacation, to see family or somewere, on Thanksgiving, SpringBreak, and at least 1 time during the summer, usually 2 times, one is just local beach camping. Autotune augments Recordings greatly as well, as Recording happen in the background and Autotune is live, when you have 2 shows going off at the sametime, while you are home, one recording and the other one Autotune, watch the recorded show afterwards, and only 1 show to delete, not to mention all the deletions of shows you won't have to do, as they weren't recording hogging up space to begin with.

Having to delete 15 Timers, everytime I/WE leave for more than a day, would be nuts, and we live in the Digital Age, with advanced hardware systems, that should be more advanced that a old Analog VCR, and a DVR is more than just a VCR. Its kind of like DLB, D* is just about the only DVR out there without the Autotune feature, sounds like D* has the problem and not the users who want it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I like to see 'Autotune' for any *HR2x*.

It was a feature I had with PrimeStar. I would sit with my guide on Sunday and schedule my programs I plan to watch. It's a great way to remember shows - and yes when you get old, you do tend to forget more trivia things.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy Resurrection Batman! 

Mike


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

IMHO, the HR2x DVRs do have Autotune. It's just so happens to record at the same time. 

Having to delete extra duplicate recordings is no big deal.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HR2x Manual Record does not change the picture on my TV screen. So it doesn't tune in my television.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> Holy Resurrection Batman!
> 
> Mike


It was the only way I could keep current on Autotune after my thread on Autotune was CLOSED. I would have originally posted my question here, but the my subject line search for 'autotune' couldn't find 'auto tune.'


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Holy Resurrection Batman!
> 
> Mike


More like Holy Thread Locking Batman!


----------



## davidbd (Mar 1, 2010)

I came across this thread while looking for information on how we might convince our DirecTV DVR receiver to automatically change the channel like all DirecTV receivers we've had since we became customers in 1999. We recently subscribed to the DVR service and I've been frustrated at not being able to find that option in all the menus when I've wanted to use it. I finally went online to find the manual to see how to do it and didn't find it there either. I was absolutely floored when I found elsewhere online that this feature had been removed.

I am now the 707th person to vote a big YES. Given how long this thread has been going, I'm surprised that a 65+% vote for this feature has not been adopted by DirecTV. I guess whomever is making these decisions at DirecTV might be using the same flawed logic that I've read in so many of the posts of people who can't understand why someone would want to use this feature, despite having it explained to them.

I thought it was common sense that companies know not to remove features from products. Not having a feature is one thing, but when people get used to using a feature and then have it removed in a *newer* product, it leads to a very frustrated customer, as can be witnessed by all the posts on this thread over the past 2.5 years.

I've been getting some good offers lately to switch to Dish. I wonder if they have autotune available on their DVRs?


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Never saw this tread when it first launched...I voted yes as well. I have often thought a "remind" type feature would be a nice option and this fits the bill.

Many work arounds for this I realize but the nice thing is, if you don't find it useful, nobody has to use it. Those that find a use for it have it available.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I would like to see this, but after DLBs and MRV.
> 
> Thankfully teams can work in parallel.
> 
> ...


Well, you got your wish.


----------



## cls10 (May 15, 2010)

So, my mother just upgraded to the newest HD/DVR box and she asked me how to autotune. I read the guide then decided to go online, and here I found this site that confirms that there's no autotune. I can't explain how silly I think this is.

I've had Time Warner Cable for the last 3 years, and I've been lauding the benefits of a dvr ever since. However, I think DTV's dvr service is lacking in comparison. There isn't even a "Live" button on the remote! On TWC, you can flip between two channels and the show will be saved even if they haven't been set to record! And now I see there's no live button. 

The reason people like my mother (and myself to be honest) want an autotune function is that just because we have a dvr now, it doesn't mean that we want to record everything. As many people smartly noted, some people may not have the space to use their dvr as a "reminder." Why take away a simple feature? On my dvr, the "set reminder" function (similar to autotune) is right in the mix with the record options and I was so sure that this would be the case here. It's a shame, really. DTV owns when it comes to price, but they bomb out when it comes to certain basic features.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cls10 said:


> I've had Time Warner Cable for the last 3 years, and I've been lauding the benefits of a dvr ever since. However, I think DTV's dvr service is lacking in comparison. There isn't even a "Live" button on the remote!


Hit EXIT or STOP while playing back, you will go back to LIVE TV.



cls10 said:


> On TWC, you can flip between two channels and the show will be saved even if they haven't been set to record! And now I see there's no live button.


You can do it as well on the DIRECTV DVR, just hit the DOWN arrow to start the double play feature.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

A potential problem with an auto tune feature on a DUAL tuner DVR is that there is no guarantee that the output to the TV would be the one that's tuned. 

IMHO, auto tune feature on a DVR is unneeded. I very rarely would need this as most of my programming is recorded. 
I prefer to watch programs on my schedule.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> A potential problem with an auto tune feature on a DUAL tuner DVR is that there is no guarantee that the output to the TV would be the one that's tuned.
> 
> IMHO, auto tune feature on a DVR is unneeded. I very rarely would need this as most of my programming is recorded.
> I prefer to watch programs on my schedule.


????
Autotune always happens on the tuner that you are watching on, as thats the active tuner. DVR happens on the back ground tuner. You can even swap tuners at the very last second and still have the autotune work. 
DVR's know what tuner is active/primary on the TV at any given moment.
So that potential problem doesn't exist.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hit EXIT or STOP while playing back, you will go back to LIVE TV.
> 
> You can do it as well on the DIRECTV DVR, just hit the DOWN arrow to start the double play feature.


It nice just having a Live button, makes life a lot easier. 
Double play works, very similar to DLB. Users coming from a DVR that have DLB, are used to Remotes, that have a clearly marked SWAP button to jump between tuners, to jump between tuners and don't have to do anything else, to activate the buffers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> It nice just having a Live button, makes life a lot easier.
> Double play works, very similar to DLB. Users coming from a DVR that have DLB, are used to Remotes, that have a clearly marked SWAP button to jump between tuners, to jump between tuners and don't have to do anything else, to activate the buffers.


But you do have a LIVE button... it just doesn't say live.
Exit and Stop will return you to live programming... even Back and Previous will based on what you were doing before you started the program.
Ever DVR and remote is not going to be labled the same as the last one. Just part of the transition from one brand to another. (IMHO) 
Once you learn what button does what, is it really that big of a deal that the button on the remote doesn't say... LIVE?

As for DLB / Double Play: We could debate until the cows come home about the activating of the buffers or not... half dozen of one, 6 of another another. At the end of the day, after you turn on Douple Play, the functionality is the same (sans the difference in buffer length)


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> It nice just having a Live button, makes life a lot easier.
> Double play works, very similar to DLB. Users coming from a DVR that have DLB, are used to Remotes, that have a clearly marked SWAP button to jump between tuners, to jump between tuners and don't have to do anything else, to activate the buffers.


Tivo does not have a swap button.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> ????
> Autotune always happens on the tuner that you are watching on, as thats the active tuner. DVR happens on the back ground tuner. You can even swap tuners at the very last second and still have the autotune work.
> DVR's know what tuner is active/primary on the TV at any given moment.
> So that potential problem doesn't exist.


Obviously, this is from Dish DVR standpoint, and since autotune isn't available on DirecTV DVRs this is only conjecture. 
I personally don't see a need for autotune on a DVR.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> Obviously, this is from Dish DVR standpoint, and since autotune isn't available on DirecTV DVRs this is only conjecture.
> I *personally don't see a need for autotune on a DVR*.


I'm an old PrimeStar customer and the feature '_autotune_' is the one feature I missed the most when DirecTV took 'em over.

My guess, *RVU* will be here before '_autotune_' makes onto any HR2x units.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But you do have a LIVE button... it just doesn't say live.
> Exit and Stop will return you to live programming... even Back and Previous will based on what you were doing before you started the program.
> Ever DVR and remote is not going to be labled the same as the last one. Just part of the transition from one brand to another. (IMHO)
> Once you learn what button does what, is it really that big of a deal that the button on the remote doesn't say... LIVE?
> ...


Double Play works, I just said its easier and simpiler to have feature be active, without having to activate it, and to have a simple well marked button, that says exactly what you want to do. Even the Crappy TW DVR, my neighbor has, the Swap is labled.
Stop will also work with Dish as well, and the TW box. Its just easier to tell my 60+ old parents, my wife, and when my kids were young to just pressthe live button as what they wanted to do was go LIVE.

Rather Autotune is needed or not is personal preference. More here vote that its needed vs those that say its not. Most of those who say No to Autotune, are the same thinkers who thought DLB/Double Play wasn't needed on a DVR, as a DVR is for recording and recording only.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> ...
> 
> Rather Autotune is needed or not is personal preference. More here vote that its needed vs those that say its not. Most of those who say No to Autotune, are the same thinkers who thought DLB/Double Play wasn't needed on a DVR, as a DVR is for recording and recording only.


I came from the DirecTV/Tivo world and did miss DLB, but was willing to wait for Double Play. Is it the same as DLB on the Tivo? No, I hate the fact that it turns off after two hours, but the fact it's a 90 minute buffer makes it just fine.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Double Play works, I just said its easier and simpiler to have feature be active, without having to activate it, and to have a simple well marked button, that says exactly what you want to do. Even the Crappy TW DVR, my neighbor has, the Swap is labled.


You seem to miss that MOST DVRs that even do dual buffers have no swap button. Seems like a waste of a button to me when most people don't even understand what dual buffers are.

I have had many DVRs over the years. NONE of them had a swap button. That includes Comcast, Fios, DirecTV and Tivo (both DirecTivo and Standalone). The down arrow is elegant and performs other functions.

You want a SWAP button. If you had a button for every function, your remote would have about 120 buttons.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I doubt it is cost effective to redesign a remote every time a feature is added.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I would not like to see them add a feature (that I wouldn't use) because I feel it would take time away from fixing the dozens of outstanding HR2x bugs — and probably introduce additional bugs.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

It's kind of sad whenever one thinks that in order to improve the D* DVR experience by adding new features it would in turn contribute to the DVR's lack of performance due to operational flaws.

In a perfect world, one where D* has a STB that performs as it should, I would like to see Autotune added, but I fear that it's low on the list of features to add and bugs to fix.

Frank


----------



## n9yty (Jun 22, 2010)

I couldn't believe this feature was NOT on the unit. We did an upgrade to the whole-home DVR, and what a shocker to find this feature missing. With our kids, it's very common to put on the end of some program suitable for them, and setting the autotune to a program we want to watch together that starts whenever. DVR'ing it is not the same as the instant reminder that it is on that autotune gives. Kids very often live in real-time, not DVR-time, especially with bedtimes and such, missing the starting window of a show and catching it 20min late can mean they don't get to see it before they go to bed. For those, and other reasons, please bring it to the HR series like the H series had.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

n9yty said:


> I couldn't believe this feature was NOT on the unit. We did an upgrade to the whole-home DVR, and what a shocker to find this feature missing. With our kids, it's very common to put on the end of some program suitable for them, and setting the autotune to a program we want to watch together that starts whenever. DVR'ing it is not the same as the instant reminder that it is on that autotune gives. Kids very often live in real-time, not DVR-time, especially with bedtimes and such, missing the starting window of a show and catching it 20min late can mean they don't get to see it before they go to bed. For those, and other reasons, please bring it to the HR series like the H series had.


Welcome to the forum.

Now to your point. I don't get it. Why not just DVR the program from the night before and run that. I don't know any kids who live their lives to a broadcast schedule. Real time is real time for them, not for Disney or Nick.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tony has it exactly right. My kids have no idea what time a show is supposed to start (heck, they can't even tell time). They just say "I want to watch the backyardigans", and I play it for them from the list.

Easy, peasy.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Some people simply don't get it. It's not about recording content to be played later, it's about identifying a series of different shows, picked from the guide, that will automatically tune when that show starts.
In this way I could set up several hours of programing that will automatically play when the show starts. If we did what you guys are suggesting, we'd have to pick a new show everytime one ends.

Example; 

- go to guide, surf for desired programming
- pick cartoon on channel A to autotune at 9am
- Pick educational program on channel B to start at 9:30, starting right after first show
- Pick another cartoon on channel C to start at 10
- Pick kids movie on channel D to start at 10:30 
- Make lunch for the kids at noon and either kick their butts outside or program more in the same manner.

So, tell me, how can you get any recorded programming to start one after the other (except for series recordings) in this manner, short of picking from the list/guide? 

For one, if you're going to sit the kids in front of the TV while you go finish your report, teleconference, whatever, at least this way you can control a specified playlist of various content instead of tuning to channel A and subjecting the kids to the whim of that network alone.

I use the kids as only one example. For me, I have a handicapped parent that has very little mobility and understanding of the DVR remote to begin with. About all she can do is channel up/down and volume control. Several times I'll come in only to find her changing channels, over and over, trying to find that medical show or whatever.

With Autotune, I could sit down with her over coffee in the A.M., surf for some shows she wants to watch, schedule them for Autotune, and then get out to the shop and get to work. Make any sense?

Don't worry n9yty, so people don't understand how others may utilize a feature, so their boilerplate answer is to say you don't need it, or that it will just slow down the performance refinement process of the receiver R&D, or whatever. Welcome to Dbstalk!

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Bravo, Frank!

I have a DVR, but prefer to watch shows as they air for various reasons. I also have a computer in the room, chat while watching tv, and then forgot to change the channel soon enough. I would love to have autotune to solve that problem for me. <g>


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

What about skipping commercials? Not only adults, but kids too, like to skip commercials. In my family, 4-year-olds have done it. Autotune (the way *Flyrx7 *uses it) means no skipping.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> What about skipping commercials? Not only adults, but kids too, like to skip commercials. In my family, 4-year-olds have done it. Autotune (the way *Flyrx7 *uses it) means no skipping.


Really? That's your argument against? OK, whatever.

Some people can, and do watch live TV still. In fact, the only time she gets to watch recorded content is when the wife or I have the remote. Like I said, she has minimal ability to understand the remote control, let alone the DVR, so skipping commercials is low on her priority list.

BTW, you can still skip commercials with Autotune, but only if you pause your programming at some point. While it may not work with multiple concurrent Autotunes, and mom certainly wouldn't be able to utilize it anyhow, it would be interesting if an Autotune solution could be found to utiltize DLB, er, Double Play or the second tuner.

Frank


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Flyrx7 said:


> Really? That's your argument against? OK, whatever.
> 
> Some people can, and do watch live TV still. In fact, the only time she gets to watch recorded content is when the wife or I have the remote. Like I said, she has minimal ability to understand the remote control, let alone the DVR, so skipping commercials is low on her priority list.
> 
> ...


Autotune with DLB works great. Its a feature that gets Used every single day in our house. Dvr'ing a show is great for when you aren't home and want to catch it later, or want to record a series. Autotune lets you manipulate your day the way you want, and pausing and going between tuners, makes it much easier, and you miss all the commercials you want. Autotune really comes to play with shows starting at the sametime or that have an overlap.
Pause one watch the other, or finish watching one, with the other tuner on the show you want to watch afterwards paused. 
We have 15 autotune timers. Mainly shows we want to watch IF we are home. I would have to hate to delete those timers and recreate them every single time we went on a vacation, or little family trip.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Flyrx7 said:


> [...] With Autotune, I could sit down with her over coffee in the A.M., surf for some shows she wants to watch, schedule them for Autotune, and then get out to the shop and get to work. Make any sense?


Excellent reasons for wanting Autotune.

If you haven't already thought of it, another solution for your mom might be to simply lease a second box, like an H21/23/24, and put it on another input of that TV. It will cost you an extra $5/month for this feature, but I wouldn't be surprised if a sympathetic CSR gave you the box for no upfront $$$, once you explain why you need it. You could set up the box so it uses a different remote code than your DVR. (Or you could program one box for IR and one box for RF.)


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve said:


> If you haven't already thought of it, another solution for your mom might be to simply lease a second box, like an H21/23/24....


Steve,

Is Autotune a feature on those non-DVR boxes? All we have right now are the HR10-250 (master BR, wifes) and a HR20-100 (living room), so I'm unfamiliar with those STB's.

If that's the case, then I see an H series in our future, but it's still a lousy workaround, IMNSHO.

Frank


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I added a third option... No Preference..
> 
> As out of Yes/No; I would have to vote No simply because I don't want to see if conflict with Recordings, or introduce the complexity level.
> 
> ...


I vote with Earl.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Flyrx7 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Is Autotune a feature on those non-DVR boxes? All we have right now are the HR10-250 (master BR, wifes) and a HR20-100 (living room), so I'm unfamiliar with those STB's.
> 
> ...


Ya, it's lousy in that it's another $5/month, but AUTORECORD is a feature of those (non-DVR) boxes and works as advertised, AFAIK.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Autotune is still very much something I would like to see added. Actually it is the thing I wanted more than anything other feature.

The reason I like it is very simple for myself. I do watch a lot of live TV. While doing so I always surf the guide looking to see what is coming on. A lot of times I will find something starting in 20 minutes or so that I want to watch (when it starts, not later). If I had Autotune I could set it as a reminder so I don't forget (like I do all the time). 

The reason why I don't record it is my DVR is in the stand under the TV and the majority of the time I don't see the record light come on so I don't know it started to record and I probably forgot about it.


----------

